# Ci siamo illusi



## folletto (9 Agosto 2018)

Dopo l'affare Bonucci - Higuain, Caldara e le voci sulla mezzala, l'esterno d'attacco e soprattutto su Milinkovic abbiamo iniziato a volare alti con la fantasia (io per primo) ma dobbiamo scendere a quote più basse per non farci troppo male quando torniamo a terra.
Le uniche certezze sono queste: fino a poco fa c'era un'armata brancaleone capeggiata dal "virtuale" Li e la UEFA ci aveva escluso dalla EL. Poi sono arrivati i Singer, siamo di nuovo in EL, abbiamo (grazie anche alle necessità della Rube) fatto un buon affare di mercato e finalmente abbiamo un signor centravanti. 
Da quel punto però abbiamo iniziato un pò a delirare pensando che Leonardo potesse fare miracoli ma i Singer non hanno la minima intenzione di abbattere i paletti imposti dalla UEFA e quindi non ci sono soldi da spendere oltre a parte di quelli ottenuti con le cessioni. Quindi stiamo calmi, non possiamo tornare subito competitivi ad alti livelli, ci vuole tempo e programmazione. Magari la dirigenza riuscirà a fare una qualche magata, ma dobbiamo metterci in testa che oggi non possiamo competere con gobbi, cugini, Roma e Napoli, al limite con un pò di fortuna e tanto lavoro possiamo (ma è difficile) fare un campionato tipo quello scorso della Lazio ma è difficile.

Stiamo calmi (e lo dico anche a me stesso). Non ci sono grosse somme da investire e la dirigenza non ha bacchette magiche....ahimè, dobbiamo rassegnarci ma pensare anche che ora abbiamo una società seria (e non è poco)


----------



## Lambro (9 Agosto 2018)

Oggi si rincorrono voci di un Milan vicinissimo a Milinkovic Savic e ieri sera sportitalia ha fatto la sparata di Di Maria.
Io dico aspettiamo, non è per nulla finita nonostante le dichiarazioni di Leonardo (le stesse che ha fatto prima del botto Higuain "non ci sarà nessuna spesa pazza").
Poi se ci sarà il solo Bakayoko rimarremo con un centrocampo di bassissimo livello e avremo tanti problemi almeno fino a gennaio, imho.
Ma io dico aspettiamo perchè ho come la sensazione che qualcosa bolla in pentola.


----------



## AndrasWave (9 Agosto 2018)

Il problema è che il tifoso di norma si illude sempre, spesso per convinzioni di altri o di giornalacci. Una volta disilluso partono le improperi.

Per me, in questa sessione di mercato, le più rosee aspettative sono state rispettate. Il resto per me restano fantasie.
La storia di Milinkovic Savic è roba alla Fabregas di qualche anno fa.


----------



## Nils (9 Agosto 2018)

folletto ha scritto:


> Dopo l'affare Bonucci - Higuain, Caldara e le voci sulla mezzala, l'esterno d'attacco e soprattutto su Milinkovic abbiamo iniziato a volare alti con la fantasia ma dobbiamo scendere a quote più basse per non farci troppo male quando torniamo a terra.
> Le uniche certezze sono queste: fino a poco fa c'era un'armata brancaleone capeggiata dal "virtuale" Li e la UEFA ci aveva escluso dalla EL. Poi sono arrivati i Singer, siamo di nuovo in EL, abbiamo (grazie anche alle necessità della Rube) fatto un buon affare di mercato e finalmente abbiamo un signor centravanti.
> Da quel punto però abbiamo iniziato un pò a delirare pensando che Leonardo potesse fare miracoli ma i Singer non hanno la minima intenzione di abbattere i paletti imposti dalla UEFA e quindi non ci sono soldi da spendere oltre a parte di quelli ottenuti con le cessioni. Quindi stiamo calmi, non possiamo tornare subito competitivi ad alti livelli, ci vuole tempo e programmazione. Magari la dirigenza riuscirà a fare una qualche magata, ma dobbiamo metterci in testa che oggi non possiamo competere con gobbi, cugini, Roma e Napoli, al limite con un pò di fortuna e tanto lavoro possiamo (ma è difficile) fare un campionato tipo quello scorso della Lazio ma è difficile.
> 
> Stiamo calmi. Non ci sono grosse somme da investire e la dirigenza non ha bacchette magiche....ahimè



pessimismo cosmico,
attendiamo la fine del mercato,
ora non ha senso ne esaltarsi ne deprimersi.

Resta il punto fermo che ora abbiamo la certezza di avere sia una proprietà che una dirigenza top in Europa,
se ci voltiamo indietro di 1 mese direi che è già tanta roba.
Non scordiamoci che se torniamo indietro di qualche annetto sarebbe bastato avere delle proprietà normali e competenti e avremmo potuto avere una squadra top mondo spendendo poco e niente:

Pogba, Dybala, Naiggolan, Hamsik, Cavani, Higuain (dal Real), Dzeko, Zielinski e chissa quanti altri mi scordo, tutta gente che abbiamo trattato e potevamo portare a casa con poco, infatti li hanno presi società con fatturati inferiori ai nostri.


----------



## Aron (9 Agosto 2018)

a me basta che arrivi Zaza


----------



## Black (9 Agosto 2018)

folletto ha scritto:


> Dopo l'affare Bonucci - Higuain, Caldara e le voci sulla mezzala, l'esterno d'attacco e soprattutto su Milinkovic abbiamo iniziato a volare alti con la fantasia (io per primo) ma dobbiamo scendere a quote più basse per non farci troppo male quando torniamo a terra.
> Le uniche certezze sono queste: fino a poco fa c'era un'armata brancaleone capeggiata dal "virtuale" Li e la UEFA ci aveva escluso dalla EL. Poi sono arrivati i Singer, siamo di nuovo in EL, abbiamo (grazie anche alle necessità della Rube) fatto un buon affare di mercato e finalmente abbiamo un signor centravanti.
> Da quel punto però abbiamo iniziato un pò a delirare pensando che Leonardo potesse fare miracoli ma i Singer non hanno la minima intenzione di abbattere i paletti imposti dalla UEFA e quindi non ci sono soldi da spendere oltre a parte di quelli ottenuti con le cessioni. Quindi stiamo calmi, non possiamo tornare subito competitivi ad alti livelli, ci vuole tempo e programmazione. Magari la dirigenza riuscirà a fare una qualche magata, ma dobbiamo metterci in testa che oggi non possiamo competere con gobbi, cugini, Roma e Napoli, al limite con un pò di fortuna e tanto lavoro possiamo (ma è difficile) fare un campionato tipo quello scorso della Lazio ma è difficile.
> 
> Stiamo calmi (e lo dico anche a me stesso). Non ci sono grosse somme da investire e la dirigenza non ha bacchette magiche....ahimè, dobbiamo rassegnarci ma pensare anche che ora abbiamo una società seria (e non è poco)



cavoli non mi ero accorto che siamo già al 18 agosto è il mercato è chiuso....

se qualcuno si è illuso di poter prendere Savic o magari qualche altro top è un problema suo. Non dimentichiamoci in che situazione eravamo solo 1 mese fa (il 9 Luglio Elliott ha preso il Milan), eravamo fuori dall'Europa e il massimo che avevamo preso era Halilovic.... sono arrivati Caldara e Higuain, non è escluso che arrivi qualcun altro. Basta Tafazzismo


----------



## admin (9 Agosto 2018)

Ci sono due problemi, ad oggi 9 agosto. Che sono gli stessi dell'anno scorso. Dicono, giustamente, che l'ingresso in Champions sia un obiettivo prioritario per rilanciarsi ma:

1) Non abbiamo un undici che possa garantire l'ingresso in Champions

2) Abbiamo una scommessa in panchina mentre tutti gli altri hanno gente super rodata che garantisce risultati e piazzamenti.

Quindi, le soluzioni sono due:

1) La squadra e l'allenatore danno il 200% o il 300%

2) Due tra Roma, Napoli e Inter incappano in una stagione disastrosa "cedendoci" il loro posto.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (9 Agosto 2018)

folletto ha scritto:


> Dopo l'affare Bonucci - Higuain, Caldara e le voci sulla mezzala, l'esterno d'attacco e soprattutto su Milinkovic abbiamo iniziato a volare alti con la fantasia (io per primo) ma dobbiamo scendere a quote più basse per non farci troppo male quando torniamo a terra.
> Le uniche certezze sono queste: fino a poco fa c'era un'armata brancaleone capeggiata dal "virtuale" Li e la UEFA ci aveva escluso dalla EL. Poi sono arrivati i Singer, siamo di nuovo in EL, abbiamo (grazie anche alle necessità della Rube) fatto un buon affare di mercato e finalmente abbiamo un signor centravanti.
> Da quel punto però abbiamo iniziato un pò a delirare pensando che Leonardo potesse fare miracoli ma i Singer non hanno la minima intenzione di abbattere i paletti imposti dalla UEFA e quindi non ci sono soldi da spendere oltre a parte di quelli ottenuti con le cessioni. Quindi stiamo calmi, non possiamo tornare subito competitivi ad alti livelli, ci vuole tempo e programmazione. Magari la dirigenza riuscirà a fare una qualche magata, ma dobbiamo metterci in testa che oggi non possiamo competere con gobbi, cugini, Roma e Napoli, al limite con un pò di fortuna e tanto lavoro possiamo (ma è difficile) fare un campionato tipo quello scorso della Lazio ma è difficile.
> 
> Stiamo calmi (e lo dico anche a me stesso). Non ci sono grosse somme da investire e la dirigenza non ha bacchette magiche....ahimè, dobbiamo rassegnarci ma pensare anche che ora abbiamo una società seria (e non è poco)



Il vero problema non è illudersi, è prendere il calcio seriamente. 
Non farlo non ti rende meno tifoso o tifoso occasionale, al contrario ti fa amare la tua squadra incondizionatamente e questo il tifoso milanista lo sapeva meglio di tutti fino a poco tempo fa.


----------



## Mr. Canà (9 Agosto 2018)

folletto ha scritto:


> Dopo l'affare Bonucci - Higuain, Caldara e le voci sulla mezzala, l'esterno d'attacco e soprattutto su Milinkovic abbiamo iniziato a volare alti con la fantasia (io per primo) ma dobbiamo scendere a quote più basse per non farci troppo male quando torniamo a terra.
> Le uniche certezze sono queste: fino a poco fa c'era un'armata brancaleone capeggiata dal "virtuale" Li e la UEFA ci aveva escluso dalla EL. Poi sono arrivati i Singer, siamo di nuovo in EL, abbiamo (grazie anche alle necessità della Rube) fatto un buon affare di mercato e finalmente abbiamo un signor centravanti.
> Da quel punto però abbiamo iniziato un pò a delirare pensando che Leonardo potesse fare miracoli ma i Singer non hanno la minima intenzione di abbattere i paletti imposti dalla UEFA e quindi non ci sono soldi da spendere oltre a parte di quelli ottenuti con le cessioni. Quindi stiamo calmi, non possiamo tornare subito competitivi ad alti livelli, ci vuole tempo e programmazione. Magari la dirigenza riuscirà a fare una qualche magata, ma dobbiamo metterci in testa che oggi non possiamo competere con gobbi, cugini, Roma e Napoli, al limite con un pò di fortuna e tanto lavoro possiamo (ma è difficile) fare un campionato tipo quello scorso della Lazio ma è difficile.
> 
> Stiamo calmi (e lo dico anche a me stesso). Non ci sono grosse somme da investire e la dirigenza non ha bacchette magiche....ahimè, dobbiamo rassegnarci ma pensare anche che ora abbiamo una società seria (e non è poco)



Calma. Nel 2019 prendemmo Ibra a 3 giorni dalla chiusura del mercato e Robinho l'ultimo giorno. Fino a quel punto avevamo preso soltanto Papastathopoulos. 

Aspettiamo la fine del mercato per tirare le somme.


----------



## egidiopersempre (9 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ci sono due problemi, ad oggi 9 agosto. Che sono gli stessi dell'anno scorso. Dicono, giustamente, che l'ingresso in Champions sia un obiettivo prioritario per rilanciarsi ma:
> 
> 1) Non abbiamo un undici che possa garantire l'ingresso in Champions
> 
> ...



sono d'accordo con te ... ma se riavvolgo il nastro a un mese fa... avrei pagato per essere nella situazione di oggi.


----------



## enigmistic02 (9 Agosto 2018)

Non mi sono mai illuso, ero e sono perfettamente consapevole di quelli che sono limiti e possibilità.
Il mercato ancora non è chiuso, un paio di giocatori arriveranno e saranno utili. 
Inoltre sono fermamente convinto che al 18 agosto, la squadra completata dai direttori e guidata da Rino darà battaglia e riuscirà a raggiungere un posto in Champions.

Come sottolineato, oggi abbiamo una società (e soprattutto una proprietà) seria e solida, anche questo darà una mano alla squadra e non è un aspetto da sottovalutare troppo. Maldini e Leonardo, negli spogliatoi, daranno quel qualcosa in più che hanno solo le squadre più prestigiose (e fortunate). 
Forza Milan!


----------



## Guglielmo90 (9 Agosto 2018)

Ragazzi calma e aspettiamo la fine del mercato.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Agosto 2018)

folletto ha scritto:


> Dopo l'affare Bonucci - Higuain, Caldara e le voci sulla mezzala, l'esterno d'attacco e soprattutto su Milinkovic abbiamo iniziato a volare alti con la fantasia (io per primo) ma dobbiamo scendere a quote più basse per non farci troppo male quando torniamo a terra.
> Le uniche certezze sono queste: fino a poco fa c'era un'armata brancaleone capeggiata dal "virtuale" Li e la UEFA ci aveva escluso dalla EL. Poi sono arrivati i Singer, siamo di nuovo in EL, abbiamo (grazie anche alle necessità della Rube) fatto un buon affare di mercato e finalmente abbiamo un signor centravanti.
> Da quel punto però abbiamo iniziato un pò a delirare pensando che Leonardo potesse fare miracoli ma i Singer non hanno la minima intenzione di abbattere i paletti imposti dalla UEFA e quindi non ci sono soldi da spendere oltre a parte di quelli ottenuti con le cessioni. Quindi stiamo calmi, non possiamo tornare subito competitivi ad alti livelli, ci vuole tempo e programmazione. Magari la dirigenza riuscirà a fare una qualche magata, ma dobbiamo metterci in testa che oggi non possiamo competere con gobbi, cugini, Roma e Napoli, al limite con un pò di fortuna e tanto lavoro possiamo (ma è difficile) fare un campionato tipo quello scorso della Lazio ma è difficile.
> 
> Stiamo calmi (e lo dico anche a me stesso). Non ci sono grosse somme da investire e la dirigenza non ha bacchette magiche....ahimè, dobbiamo rassegnarci ma pensare anche che ora abbiamo una società seria (e non è poco)



Illudetevi quanto volete l'importante è che non si dica che la dirigenza non è stata chiara e limpida. Forza Milan


----------



## Djerry (9 Agosto 2018)

folletto ha scritto:


> Dopo l'affare Bonucci - Higuain, Caldara e le voci sulla mezzala, l'esterno d'attacco e soprattutto su Milinkovic abbiamo iniziato a volare alti con la fantasia (io per primo) ma dobbiamo scendere a quote più basse per non farci troppo male quando torniamo a terra.
> Le uniche certezze sono queste: fino a poco fa c'era un'armata brancaleone capeggiata dal "virtuale" Li e la UEFA ci aveva escluso dalla EL. Poi sono arrivati i Singer, siamo di nuovo in EL, abbiamo (grazie anche alle necessità della Rube) fatto un buon affare di mercato e finalmente abbiamo un signor centravanti.
> Da quel punto però abbiamo iniziato un pò a delirare pensando che Leonardo potesse fare miracoli ma i Singer non hanno la minima intenzione di abbattere i paletti imposti dalla UEFA e quindi non ci sono soldi da spendere oltre a parte di quelli ottenuti con le cessioni. Quindi stiamo calmi, non possiamo tornare subito competitivi ad alti livelli, ci vuole tempo e programmazione. Magari la dirigenza riuscirà a fare una qualche magata, ma dobbiamo metterci in testa che oggi non possiamo competere con gobbi, cugini, Roma e Napoli, al limite con un pò di fortuna e tanto lavoro possiamo (ma è difficile) fare un campionato tipo quello scorso della Lazio ma è difficile.
> 
> Stiamo calmi (e lo dico anche a me stesso). Non ci sono grosse somme da investire e la dirigenza non ha bacchette magiche....ahimè, dobbiamo rassegnarci ma pensare anche che ora abbiamo una società seria (e non è poco)



Ma non è vero che non possiamo tornare competitivi anche senza abbattere come ovvio i paletti della UEFA, è questo che il tifoso proprio non vuole accettare.
Tutte le squadre che ora consideriamo più competitive di noi sono arrivate più in alto con fatturati della metà o comunque nettamente inferiori al nostro anche in questi anni disperati.

Rispettare i paletti della UEFA non è ciò che ci nega di tornare competitivi, ma è esattamente l'unico modo per farlo, con la potenza che abbiamo latente.

Abbiamo già spinto tantissimo con l'operazione Higuain e lo switch Caldara-Bonucci è in quanto tale un capolavoro epocale.
Ora il miracolo di Leo e Paolo non sarà certo spendere altre cifre folli, ma trovare a prezzo di saldo i tasselli per dare un senso a tutta la rosa: è lì che si misura la competenza e la possibilità di tornare al vertice.


----------



## Djici (9 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ci sono due problemi, ad oggi 9 agosto. Che sono gli stessi dell'anno scorso. Dicono, giustamente, che l'ingresso in Champions sia un obiettivo prioritario per rilanciarsi ma:
> 
> 1) Non abbiamo un undici che possa garantire l'ingresso in Champions
> 
> ...



Admin basta solo che UNA tra Roma Inter e Napoli ci lasci il suo posto.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (9 Agosto 2018)

folletto ha scritto:


> Dopo l'affare Bonucci - Higuain, Caldara e le voci sulla mezzala, l'esterno d'attacco e soprattutto su Milinkovic abbiamo iniziato a volare alti con la fantasia (io per primo) ma dobbiamo scendere a quote più basse per non farci troppo male quando torniamo a terra.
> Le uniche certezze sono queste: fino a poco fa c'era un'armata brancaleone capeggiata dal "virtuale" Li e la UEFA ci aveva escluso dalla EL. Poi sono arrivati i Singer, siamo di nuovo in EL, abbiamo (grazie anche alle necessità della Rube) fatto un buon affare di mercato e finalmente abbiamo un signor centravanti.
> Da quel punto però abbiamo iniziato un pò a delirare pensando che Leonardo potesse fare miracoli ma i Singer non hanno la minima intenzione di abbattere i paletti imposti dalla UEFA e quindi non ci sono soldi da spendere oltre a parte di quelli ottenuti con le cessioni. Quindi stiamo calmi, non possiamo tornare subito competitivi ad alti livelli, ci vuole tempo e programmazione. Magari la dirigenza riuscirà a fare una qualche magata, ma dobbiamo metterci in testa che oggi non possiamo competere con gobbi, cugini, Roma e Napoli, al limite con un pò di fortuna e tanto lavoro possiamo (ma è difficile) fare un campionato tipo quello scorso della Lazio ma è difficile.
> 
> Stiamo calmi (e lo dico anche a me stesso). Non ci sono grosse somme da investire e la dirigenza non ha bacchette magiche....ahimè, dobbiamo rassegnarci ma pensare anche che ora abbiamo una società seria (e non è poco)



Intanto il mercato deve ancora finire. Come seconda cosa concordo con chi dice che fino ad un mese fa avrei pagato oro per ritrovarmi nella situazione odierna. Io, personalmente, sono felice: abbiamo una proprietà solida, abbiamo gente seria al suo comando, abbiamo preso l'attaccante più forte degli ultimi 5 anni, abbiamo preso in difesa il giovane prospetto più forte d'italia assieme a Romagnoli. La proprietà vuole giustamente stare dentro ai paletti imposti dalla UEFA, vedremo cosa accadrà. La lotta Champions secondo me ci vede tutt'altro che esclusi (secondo me Roma e Napoli si sono indebolite), non sarà semplice ma io ci credo. Ho la PIENA fiducia nella nostra società e nei giocatori che ora si conoscono molto meglio. Certo, è innegabile che la squadra sia ancora incompleta (2 tasselli forti) ma c'è ancora tempo.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Agosto 2018)

folletto ha scritto:


> Dopo l'affare Bonucci - Higuain, Caldara e le voci sulla mezzala, l'esterno d'attacco e soprattutto su Milinkovic abbiamo iniziato a volare alti con la fantasia (io per primo) ma dobbiamo scendere a quote più basse per non farci troppo male quando torniamo a terra.
> Le uniche certezze sono queste: fino a poco fa c'era un'armata brancaleone capeggiata dal "virtuale" Li e la UEFA ci aveva escluso dalla EL. Poi sono arrivati i Singer, siamo di nuovo in EL, abbiamo (grazie anche alle necessità della Rube) fatto un buon affare di mercato e finalmente abbiamo un signor centravanti.
> Da quel punto però abbiamo iniziato un pò a delirare pensando che Leonardo potesse fare miracoli ma i Singer non hanno la minima intenzione di abbattere i paletti imposti dalla UEFA e quindi non ci sono soldi da spendere oltre a parte di quelli ottenuti con le cessioni. Quindi stiamo calmi, non possiamo tornare subito competitivi ad alti livelli, ci vuole tempo e programmazione. Magari la dirigenza riuscirà a fare una qualche magata, ma dobbiamo metterci in testa che oggi non possiamo competere con gobbi, cugini, Roma e Napoli, al limite con un pò di fortuna e tanto lavoro possiamo (ma è difficile) fare un campionato tipo quello scorso della Lazio ma è difficile.
> 
> Stiamo calmi (e lo dico anche a me stesso). Non ci sono grosse somme da investire e la dirigenza non ha bacchette magiche....ahimè, dobbiamo rassegnarci ma pensare anche che ora abbiamo una società seria (e non è poco)



Un tifoso che non sogna non è un tifoso.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Agosto 2018)

Non è finita. Con Milinkovic si ci siamo illusi, e l'ho detto dal primo giorno che alle cifre chieste da Lotito non esiste una formula che possiamo percorrere senza vendere bene Donnarumma.

Però ad esempio Rabiot a cifre decisamente più accessibili potrebbe ancora arrivare.


----------



## Garrincha (9 Agosto 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ma non è vero che non possiamo tornare competitivi anche senza abbattere come ovvio i paletti della UEFA, è questo che il tifoso proprio non vuole accettare.
> Tutte le squadre che ora consideriamo più competitive di noi sono arrivate più in alto con fatturati della metà o comunque nettamente inferiori al nostro anche in questi anni disperati.
> 
> Rispettare i paletti della UEFA non è ciò che ci nega di tornare competitivi, ma è esattamente l'unico modo per farlo, con la potenza che abbiamo latente.
> ...



Concordo, l'Inter è andata in Champions con due difensori centrali in rosa e i prestiti di Rafinha e Cancelo, basta azzeccare le occasioni che il mercato offre, che non è poco anzi passa quasi tutto da lì


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Agosto 2018)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Il problema è che il tifoso di norma si illude sempre, spesso per convinzioni di altri o di giornalacci. Una volta disilluso partono le improperi.
> 
> Per me, in questa sessione di mercato, le più rosee aspettative sono state rispettate. Il resto per me restano fantasie.
> La storia di Milinkovic Savic è roba alla Fabregas di qualche anno fa.



Ma appunto, amche se spero che la rosa venga migliorata ancora. Ma il tifoso è così: i paletti dell'Uefa sono durissimi e non puoi aggirarli in nessun modo se non cedendo qualcuno e facendo cassa. Non è manco la questione di fare il tifoso fissato sui bilanci o quant'altro. La società è bloccato. Le continue lamentele sono inutili.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Agosto 2018)

folletto ha scritto:


> Dopo l'affare Bonucci - Higuain, Caldara e le voci sulla mezzala, l'esterno d'attacco e soprattutto su Milinkovic abbiamo iniziato a volare alti con la fantasia (io per primo) ma dobbiamo scendere a quote più basse per non farci troppo male quando torniamo a terra.
> Le uniche certezze sono queste: fino a poco fa c'era un'armata brancaleone capeggiata dal "virtuale" Li e la UEFA ci aveva escluso dalla EL. Poi sono arrivati i Singer, siamo di nuovo in EL, abbiamo (grazie anche alle necessità della Rube) fatto un buon affare di mercato e finalmente abbiamo un signor centravanti.
> Da quel punto però abbiamo iniziato un pò a delirare pensando che Leonardo potesse fare miracoli ma i Singer non hanno la minima intenzione di abbattere i paletti imposti dalla UEFA e quindi non ci sono soldi da spendere oltre a parte di quelli ottenuti con le cessioni. Quindi stiamo calmi, non possiamo tornare subito competitivi ad alti livelli, ci vuole tempo e programmazione. Magari la dirigenza riuscirà a fare una qualche magata, ma dobbiamo metterci in testa che oggi non possiamo competere con gobbi, cugini, Roma e Napoli, al limite con un pò di fortuna e tanto lavoro possiamo (ma è difficile) fare un campionato tipo quello scorso della Lazio ma è difficile.
> 
> Stiamo calmi (e lo dico anche a me stesso). Non ci sono grosse somme da investire e la dirigenza non ha bacchette magiche....ahimè, dobbiamo rassegnarci ma pensare anche che ora abbiamo una società seria (e non è poco)


----------



## Gabry (9 Agosto 2018)

A me piacerebbe anche smettere di vedere gli Orrori tattici dell'anno scorso, tipo Hakan esterno di attacco sinistro, Suso esterno di attacco destro, l'unica punta isolata in area marcata da tre uomini, Bonaventura mezzala sinistra. Mi piacerebbe un modulo che si adatta ai giocatori che abbiamo e non il contrario.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Agosto 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Tutte le squadre che ora consideriamo più competitive di noi sono arrivate più in alto con fatturati della metà o comunque nettamente inferiori al nostro anche in questi anni disperati.



Questo passaggio però ti ricordo ogni volta va contestualizzato: Roma e Napoli hanno cavalcato il declino assoluto delle milanesi e acquisito un vantaggio difficile oggi dal colmare con la stessa loro strategia..è chiaro che un innesto economico importante per il rilancio è determinante..in questo, ahimé, va detto un anno fa alla luce dei fatti abbiamo letteralmente dilapidato un patrimonio con l'idea di creare un'ossatura che poi si è rivelata un flop
Il capitano ha abbandonato subito la nave
Biglia non ha portato quell upgrade in regia che necessitavamo
Musacchio sparito dai radar
RR floppone, alla fine mi sa che Strinic a 0 ci darà più resa..
Davanti un disastro impensabile anche per il meno ottimista
Calhanoglu, Conti e Kessie per me invece sono ottimi

Adesso veramente bisogna trovare il connubio giusto facendo i conti bene, ma soprattutto parlare chiaro coi giocatori, fargli capire che in campo bisogna quel qualcosa in più e tornare in questa benedetta champions


----------



## Nils (9 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ci sono due problemi, ad oggi 9 agosto. Che sono gli stessi dell'anno scorso. Dicono, giustamente, che l'ingresso in Champions sia un obiettivo prioritario per rilanciarsi ma:
> 
> 1) Non abbiamo un undici che possa garantire l'ingresso in Champions
> 
> ...



Si è aggiunto anche un altro problema,
a mio parere nello scambio Caldara/Bonucci ci abbiamo guadagnato a lungo termine, forse ci siamo anche rinforzati dietro, ma in una squadra dal tasso tecnico non elevato, sopratutto a centrocampo, abbiamo tolto la qualità in costruzione di Bonucci, che si faceva sentire, restassimo così probabilmente ci saremmo indeboliti.

PS però affermare che Spalletti o Di Francesco diano più garanzie di Gattuso non so se me la sento.


----------



## folletto (9 Agosto 2018)

Io ho aperto sto topic perché per primo mi stavo incavolando viste le voci di ieri, volevo solo invitare tutti (me compreso) a non mettersi a "insultare" la nuova dirigenza. Lasciamoli lavorare (semi cit.), anche io credo che qualcosa di buono potrebbe arrivare ma se non saremo competitivi per alti traguardi da subito non sarà colpa della nuova società ma di chi ha fatto disastri per 10 anni.
Non è facile ma cerchiamo di essere un pò pazienti. Forza Milan.


----------



## Victorss (9 Agosto 2018)

folletto ha scritto:


> Dopo l'affare Bonucci - Higuain, Caldara e le voci sulla mezzala, l'esterno d'attacco e soprattutto su Milinkovic abbiamo iniziato a volare alti con la fantasia (io per primo) ma dobbiamo scendere a quote più basse per non farci troppo male quando torniamo a terra.
> Le uniche certezze sono queste: fino a poco fa c'era un'armata brancaleone capeggiata dal "virtuale" Li e la UEFA ci aveva escluso dalla EL. Poi sono arrivati i Singer, siamo di nuovo in EL, abbiamo (grazie anche alle necessità della Rube) fatto un buon affare di mercato e finalmente abbiamo un signor centravanti.
> Da quel punto però abbiamo iniziato un pò a delirare pensando che Leonardo potesse fare miracoli ma i Singer non hanno la minima intenzione di abbattere i paletti imposti dalla UEFA e quindi non ci sono soldi da spendere oltre a parte di quelli ottenuti con le cessioni. Quindi stiamo calmi, non possiamo tornare subito competitivi ad alti livelli, ci vuole tempo e programmazione. Magari la dirigenza riuscirà a fare una qualche magata, ma dobbiamo metterci in testa che oggi non possiamo competere con gobbi, cugini, Roma e Napoli, al limite con un pò di fortuna e tanto lavoro possiamo (ma è difficile) fare un campionato tipo quello scorso della Lazio ma è difficile.
> 
> Stiamo calmi (e lo dico anche a me stesso). Non ci sono grosse somme da investire e la dirigenza non ha bacchette magiche....ahimè, dobbiamo rassegnarci ma pensare anche che ora abbiamo una società seria (e non è poco)



Io sinceramente non mi sono illuso su Savic e continuo a non farlo. Sono d'accordo su tutto quello che hai scritto, sono in attesa nel mood "vediamo cosa hanno in mente Leo e Maldini".
Già con Bakayoko e un esterno secondo me a livello di titolari siamo secondi solo a Juventus e Inter. 
C è il Napoli che ovviamente con Ancelotti e una squadra molto affiatata è favorita rispetto a noi. 
Secondo me siamo superiori alle romane e lo eravamo già l anno scorso.


----------



## vota DC (9 Agosto 2018)

Mah, se andavano a segno anche i vari Draxler, Uforabiot e Savic potevamo direttamente dire campionato falsato e prendere lo scudetto che la Juventus si è ficcata in una situazione simile al Milan di Ibra con superstelle in certi punti ma reparti molto deboli tipo i centrali dove sono tutti con età avanzata e invecchiati malissimo e si parla di BBC titolare che ha preso 7 gol in due finali ed è invecchiata di altri due anni. La Lazio era molto dietro come rosa e ci è andata davanti. volevo vedere se al posto di Higuain veniva Immobile le reazioni. L'Inter se la cavava all'ultimo momento con il goletto fatto che non sapevano neanche loro come. E il Milan ha buttato nel cesso moltissimi punti. Il Napoli sta smobilitando.


----------



## Aron (9 Agosto 2018)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Uforabiot


----------



## hsl (9 Agosto 2018)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Il vero problema non è illudersi, è prendere il calcio seriamente.
> Non farlo non ti rende meno tifoso o tifoso occasionale, al contrario ti fa amare la tua squadra incondizionatamente e questo il tifoso milanista lo sapeva meglio di tutti fino a poco tempo fa.



Parole sante


----------



## PheelMD (9 Agosto 2018)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Il problema è che il tifoso di norma si illude sempre, spesso per convinzioni di altri o di giornalacci. Una volta disilluso partono le improperi.
> 
> Per me, in questa sessione di mercato, le più rosee aspettative sono state rispettate. Il resto per me restano fantasie.
> La storia di Milinkovic Savic è roba alla Fabregas di qualche anno fa.



Pienamente d'accordo. La storiella di Milinkovic è stata completamente inventata e molti ci hanno creduto. Il problema è la reazione che si ha quando ci si rende conto dell'invenzione. Ho letto tantissimi letteralmente disperati per il mercato, un mercato dove siamo migliorati sensibilmente.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Agosto 2018)

Illuso mai, quello che vorrei vedere adesso sono scelte coerenti secondo un'idea precisa.
Per me questo non significa top player.
E per me non è necessario Bper forza prendere top players per migliorare e competere con chi è oggi meglio di noi, sempre che si abbia un'idea tecnica ben precisa.

All'attuale dirigenza riconoscerei in ogni caso l'attenuante del poco tempo a disposizione, ma aspetto la fine del mercato per giudicare.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Agosto 2018)

Era difficile aspettarsi di più, il fatto che stiano cercando prestiti la dice lunga: la programmazione del mercato la si fa a marzo, non a fine luglio. Stanno facendo il possibile.


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (9 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma appunto, amche se spero che la rosa venga migliorata ancora. Ma il tifoso è così: i paletti dell'Uefa sono durissimi e non puoi aggirarli in nessun modo se non cedendo qualcuno e facendo cassa. Non è manco la questione di fare il tifoso fissato sui bilanci o quant'altro. La società è bloccato. Le continue lamentele sono inutili.



Il ffp è la scusa di chi non vuole spendere. I paletti puoi aggirarli in tanti modi. Chiedi al psg....


----------



## gemy (9 Agosto 2018)

Al Milan mancano i veri tifosi che amino la maglia nel bene e nel male non si può pretendere e non dare dovremmo prendere esempio dai nostri cugini non vincono ma riempiono lo stadio e sono innamorati della loro maglia


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Agosto 2018)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Il ffp è la scusa di chi non vuole spendere. I paletti puoi aggirarli in tanti modi. Chiedi al psg....



Ma aggirare cosa?? Hanno fatto operazioni aiutati da sponsorizzazioni particolari ed infatti quest'anno stanno aspettando di cedere per reinvestire, altrimenti la Uefa si rifarà sentire. Sceicco o meno...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ci sono due problemi, ad oggi 9 agosto. Che sono gli stessi dell'anno scorso. Dicono, giustamente, che l'ingresso in Champions sia un obiettivo prioritario per rilanciarsi ma:
> 
> 1) Non abbiamo un undici che possa garantire l'ingresso in Champions
> 
> ...



Di Francesco prima di allenare la Roma ha allenato Lecce e Sassuolo, e qualche tempo fa è anche stato cacciato dal Sassuolo stesso per poi essere richiamato.
Io pure volevo Conte ma a questo punto vediamo cosa farà Gattuso partendo dall'inizio.


----------



## EmmePi (9 Agosto 2018)

Io sono straconvinto che a società (e Singer in primis) vogliano fare tutto il possibile per approntare una squadra che abbia molte possibilità di entrare tra le prime 4 del campionato, anche perchè solo stando in champions si hanno certi ricavi fissi e duraturi ed anche appeal verso determinati top player.
Se, come sembra, l'intenzione è di fare una grande squadra per rivenderla bene, in 2/3 anni come ha affermato Singer, allora non può perdere già il primo treno che passa...
Il FPF non credo che sia un problema, anche perchè ancora non se ne discute e non si è certi se sarà VA o SA o solo multa o restrizione rosa...

Il problema semmai è il fatto di essere partiti con molto ritardo ed approntare trattative "corpose" con in aggiunta incastri particolari (il dover comunque vendere e non svendere giocatori) rende tutto molto difficile.

Comunque per SMS la trattativa, secondo me, prosegue, ed oggi alla chiusura del mercato inglese la quota (sms al Milan) per gli scommettitori si abbasserà ulteriormente.

Altre trattative dipendono da incastri, un Donnarumma al PSG potrebbe portarci Di Maria (secondo ultimi rumor) o meglio Rabiot e spero soldi. Mancherebbe lo sforzo per l'esterno che si potrebbe fare con il prestito oneroso e diritto, in questo caso spero in Martial.

Certo che, se fossi Singer, ora prenderei per un orecchio Mendes e gli direi di trovarmi in fretta un compratore per Silva senza minusvalenze... se vuole continuare in futuro a fare affari col Milan!


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (9 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma aggirare cosa?? Hanno fatto operazioni aiutati da sponsorizzazioni particolari ed infatti quest'anno stanno aspettando di cedere per reinvestire, altrimenti la Uefa si rifarà sentire. Sceicco o meno...



E come lo chiami tu? Non puoi comprare Neymar, lo compra il Qatar. Non puoi comprare Mbappe, prestito con riscatto se il PSG non retrocede (Rotfl). Giocatori che si autopagano le clausole, plusvalenze gonfiate...E mi venite a dire che questa buffonata di ffp non è aggirabile?


----------



## Igor91 (9 Agosto 2018)

folletto ha scritto:


> Dopo l'affare Bonucci - Higuain, Caldara e le voci sulla mezzala, l'esterno d'attacco e soprattutto su Milinkovic abbiamo iniziato a volare alti con la fantasia (io per primo) ma dobbiamo scendere a quote più basse per non farci troppo male quando torniamo a terra.
> Le uniche certezze sono queste: fino a poco fa c'era un'armata brancaleone capeggiata dal "virtuale" Li e la UEFA ci aveva escluso dalla EL. Poi sono arrivati i Singer, siamo di nuovo in EL, abbiamo (grazie anche alle necessità della Rube) fatto un buon affare di mercato e finalmente abbiamo un signor centravanti.
> Da quel punto però abbiamo iniziato un pò a delirare pensando che Leonardo potesse fare miracoli ma i Singer non hanno la minima intenzione di abbattere i paletti imposti dalla UEFA e quindi non ci sono soldi da spendere oltre a parte di quelli ottenuti con le cessioni. Quindi stiamo calmi, non possiamo tornare subito competitivi ad alti livelli, ci vuole tempo e programmazione. Magari la dirigenza riuscirà a fare una qualche magata, ma dobbiamo metterci in testa che oggi non possiamo competere con gobbi, cugini, Roma e Napoli, al limite con un pò di fortuna e tanto lavoro possiamo (ma è difficile) fare un campionato tipo quello scorso della Lazio ma è difficile.
> 
> Stiamo calmi (e lo dico anche a me stesso). Non ci sono grosse somme da investire e la dirigenza non ha bacchette magiche....ahimè, dobbiamo rassegnarci ma pensare anche che ora abbiamo una società seria (e non è poco)



Io ti rispondo così: Bakayoko + SMS + esterno molto forte


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Agosto 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi calma e aspettiamo la fine del mercato.



.


----------



## mil77 (9 Agosto 2018)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Io ti rispondo così: Bakayoko + SMS + esterno molto forte



Se arriverà un top sarà solo uno. O centrocampista con esterno di riserva o esterno forte con Bakayoko


----------



## mil77 (9 Agosto 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Oggi si rincorrono voci di un Milan vicinissimo a Milinkovic Savic e ieri sera sportitalia ha fatto la sparata di Di Maria.
> Io dico aspettiamo, non è per nulla finita nonostante le dichiarazioni di Leonardo (le stesse che ha fatto prima del botto Higuain "non ci sarà nessuna spesa pazza").
> Poi se ci sarà il solo Bakayoko rimarremo con un centrocampo di bassissimo livello e avremo tanti problemi almeno fino a gennaio, imho.
> Ma io dico aspettiamo perchè ho come la sensazione che qualcosa bolla in pentola.



E da chi arriverebbero le voci di un Savic vicinissimo al Milan?


----------



## sion (9 Agosto 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> E da chi arriverebbero le voci di un Savic vicinissimo al Milan?



Insider di Twitter che prenderanno cantonate fortissime quando finirà questa farsa


----------



## pazzomania (9 Agosto 2018)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Il ffp è la scusa di chi non vuole spendere. I paletti puoi aggirarli in tanti modi. Chiedi al psg....



Il problema è un altro: noi la vediamo come una rincorsa delle proprietà a trovare più escamotage possibili per aggirare il FFP e gettare denaro nel pozzo nero.

Invece è esattamente il contrario, nessuno getta i propri soldi, sceicchi a parte.

Si cerca di fare una cosa equilibrata, non è che Elliot puo' spendere 200 milioni all' anno per 3/4 anni, son qui per ricavarci qualcosa, se coprissero buchi in questi anni per 500/600 milioni totali, più i soldi prestati a Li, cosa guadagnerebbero?

Spendono quello che vogliono spendere ben considerando che è meglio spendere un pelo in più e cercare di entrare in CL

Esattamente il contrario di quanto hanno fatto Berlusconi e Galliani: per 62 milioni di euro subito ne hanno persi 300/400 negli anni seguenti.


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (9 Agosto 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il problema è un altro: noi la vediamo come una rincorsa delle proprietà a trovare più escamotage possibili per aggirare il FFP e gettare denaro nel pozzo nero.
> 
> Invece è esattamente il contrario, nessuno getta i propri soldi, sceicchi a parte.
> 
> ...



Questo è un altro discorso e lo condivido in pieno. Ogni proprietà è libera anche di non spendere un euro, basta che non mi parli di FFP però...


----------



## claudiop77 (9 Agosto 2018)

folletto ha scritto:


> Dopo l'affare Bonucci - Higuain, Caldara e le voci sulla mezzala, l'esterno d'attacco e soprattutto su Milinkovic abbiamo iniziato a volare alti con la fantasia (io per primo) ma dobbiamo scendere a quote più basse per non farci troppo male quando torniamo a terra.
> Le uniche certezze sono queste: fino a poco fa c'era un'armata brancaleone capeggiata dal "virtuale" Li e la UEFA ci aveva escluso dalla EL. Poi sono arrivati i Singer, siamo di nuovo in EL, abbiamo (grazie anche alle necessità della Rube) fatto un buon affare di mercato e finalmente abbiamo un signor centravanti.
> Da quel punto però abbiamo iniziato un pò a delirare pensando che Leonardo potesse fare miracoli ma i Singer non hanno la minima intenzione di abbattere i paletti imposti dalla UEFA e quindi non ci sono soldi da spendere oltre a parte di quelli ottenuti con le cessioni. Quindi stiamo calmi, non possiamo tornare subito competitivi ad alti livelli, ci vuole tempo e programmazione. Magari la dirigenza riuscirà a fare una qualche magata, ma dobbiamo metterci in testa che oggi non possiamo competere con gobbi, cugini, Roma e Napoli, al limite con un pò di fortuna e tanto lavoro possiamo (ma è difficile) fare un campionato tipo quello scorso della Lazio ma è difficile.
> 
> Stiamo calmi (e lo dico anche a me stesso). Non ci sono grosse somme da investire e la dirigenza non ha bacchette magiche....ahimè, dobbiamo rassegnarci ma pensare anche che ora abbiamo una società seria (e non è poco)



Io non vado mai dietro ai giornali, un giorno dicono che fallisci, il giorno dopo che prendi Ronaldo e Modric.

Con l'Uefa l'abbiamo scampata e non conosciamo ancora nel dettaglio le sanzioni che ci darà, ovvio che non si può strafare.
Con Higuain abbiamo colmato la lacuna più grossa dello scorso anno, anche se manca ancora qualcosa a centrocampo e in avanti, almeno un'ala o una mezzala forti li vorrei già ora se non tutte e due, ma bisogna vedere se ci saranno grandi occasioni.

Speriamo di incassare qualcosa da Kalinic, Bacca, Locatelli, Bertolacci, liberarci di Montolivo, Jose Mauri e a gennaio di Abate (lo terrei 5 mesi giusto per vedere se Conti si riprende).


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Agosto 2018)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> E come lo chiami tu? Non puoi comprare Neymar, lo compra il Qatar. Non puoi comprare Mbappe, prestito con riscatto se il PSG non retrocede (Rotfl). Giocatori che si autopagano le clausole, plusvalenze gonfiate...E mi venite a dire che questa buffonata di ffp non è aggirabile?



Buffonata non credo, aldilà che questi si sono insidiati da un mese. Voi la fate davvero troppo facile. Peraltro la natura dei investitori è diversa.


----------



## claudiop77 (9 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ci sono due problemi, ad oggi 9 agosto. Che sono gli stessi dell'anno scorso. Dicono, giustamente, che l'ingresso in Champions sia un obiettivo prioritario per rilanciarsi ma:
> 
> 1) Non abbiamo un undici che possa garantire l'ingresso in Champions
> 
> ...



Basta una più la Lazio, che secondo me non si ripeterà.
Con tutti i problemi avuti lo scorso anno non siamo arrivati lontanissimi dalla Champions, faremo tra i 70-75 punti e vediamo se saranno sufficienti.
La Juventus è irraggiungibile, il Napoli peggiorerà ma ci arriverà davanti, l'Inter si è rinforzata, la Roma ha cambiato molto ed è difficile da giudicare, la Lazio mi pare peggio.

Secondo me al momento siamo da 4/5 posto, poi vediamo che succede fino al 17 agosto.


----------



## claudiop77 (9 Agosto 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ma non è vero che non possiamo tornare competitivi anche senza abbattere come ovvio i paletti della UEFA, è questo che il tifoso proprio non vuole accettare.
> Tutte le squadre che ora consideriamo più competitive di noi sono arrivate più in alto con fatturati della metà o comunque nettamente inferiori al nostro anche in questi anni disperati.
> 
> Rispettare i paletti della UEFA non è ciò che ci nega di tornare competitivi, ma è esattamente l'unico modo per farlo, con la potenza che abbiamo latente.
> ...



Più che altro è impossibile farlo in 20 giorni.
Se quest'anno ci qualifichiamo per Champions poi ci sarà da divertirsi nel futuro.


----------



## egidiopersempre (9 Agosto 2018)

la mia modesta opinione ... visto che siamo al bar, è che Elliot non voglia fare spese 'alla sceicco'.... ma punti fortemente alla qualificazione in CL.... perchè sanno che è quello che rivaluta in maniera decisiva l'asset. E inoltre , aggiungo ... prepara la strada a quello che sarà il businness sportivo del secolo ... la Superlega. Il milan ritorna nel calcio che conta ... anche se non da prima squadra europea, e stacca il suo biglietto per il treno più ricco della storia.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Agosto 2018)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> la mia modesta opinione ... visto che siamo al bar, è che Elliot non voglia fare spese 'alla sceicco'.... ma punti fortemente alla qualificazione in CL.... perchè sanno che è quello che rivaluta in maniera decisiva l'asset. E inoltre , aggiungo ... prepara la strada a quello che sarà il businness sportivo del secolo ... la Superlega. Il milan ritorna nel calcio che conta ... anche se non da prima squadra europea, e stacca il suo biglietto per il treno più ricco della storia.



Io dico la mia.
Egregi, sono sicuro che riflettendo sugli avvenimenti del recente passato, non avrete difficoltà a ravvedere la tempesta perfetta che si è abbattuta sul Milan. Veniamo da anni di malagestione, dove la società è stata violentata dai personaggi che conosciamo. E' stata fatta una campagna acquisti non solo folle e fallimentare, ma che ci vieterà anche di fare campagne acquisti decenti negli anni a venire. Siamo pieni di giocatori con stipendi da urlo che non giocano. E mi fermo qui. Io ritengo, con tutto il rispetto, sciocco chi pensa a rivoluzioni o ritorni al vertice nell'immediato. Savic o non Savic, secondo me è già stato fatto anche troppo, non è semplice riassettare una società con le magagne che abbiamo. So che è noiso dire che ci vuole pazienza, il tifoso è stanco e vuole tornare a vincere. Ma questo si fa ristrutturando con coerenza, il che porta via tempo. Sarei sorpreso di vedere di nuovo spese pazze, infatti Leonardo lo ha dichiarato più che esplicitamente. Io ancora non mi fido al 100% di Elliott, ma intravedo dei principi di base se non altro sobri e più pratici. Secondo me in dirigenza si stanno sforzando di fare le cose fatte perbene, ricordatevi che siamo sotto tiro da parte della UEFA. Non prendere Savic è da inquadrare in questa logica, probabilmente stanno prendendo giocatori in modo che possano portare valore aggiunto e senza farli pesare eccessivamente in futuro. Se dovessero poi rivelarsi dei flop, ritorniamo al punto di partenza, non sono serviti a niente gli esempi di Montolivo e compagnia? E' dura, ma dobbiamo accettare la situazione, non c'entra niente il sognare, siamo in questo momento ancora un cantiere a cielo aperto. Si può sognare, ma solo riguardo alle prestazioni della squadra. Le prestazioni della società sono già da Champions League.


----------



## EmmePi (9 Agosto 2018)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> la mia modesta opinione ... visto che siamo al bar, è che Elliot non voglia fare spese 'alla sceicco'.... ma punti fortemente alla qualificazione in CL.... perchè sanno che è quello che rivaluta in maniera decisiva l'asset. E inoltre , aggiungo ... *prepara la strada a quello che sarà il businness sportivo del secolo ... la Superlega*. Il milan ritorna nel calcio che conta ... anche se non da prima squadra europea, e stacca il suo biglietto per il treno più ricco della storia.



Qui ti quoto alla grande, in effetti è quello che ho da subito pensato.
Per me Elliot non ha grande fretta di rivendere la squadra, è probabile che voglia inserirla tra le grandi sapendo che poi la superlega partirà e li saranno davvero soldi a palate. Potrebbe essere il giocattolino di Gordon con cui dilettarsi e farsi una notorietà non solo per il nome (che ha già) ma anche a livello rotocalchi, giornali, gossip e quant'altro.


----------



## EmmePi (9 Agosto 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Io dico la mia.
> Egregi, sono sicuro che riflettendo sugli avvenimenti del recente passato, non avrete difficoltà a ravvedere la tempesta perfetta che si è abbattuta sul Milan. Veniamo da anni di malagestione, dove la società è stata violentata dai personaggi che conosciamo. E' stata fatta una campagna acquisti non solo folle e fallimentare, ma che ci vieterà anche di fare campagne acquisti decenti negli anni a venire. Siamo pieni di giocatori con stipendi da urlo che non giocano. E mi fermo qui. Io ritengo, con tutto il rispetto, sciocco chi pensa a rivoluzioni o ritorni al vertice nell'immediato. Savic o non Savic, secondo me è già stato fatto anche troppo, non è semplice riassettare una società con le magagne che abbiamo. So che è noiso dire che ci vuole pazienza, il tifoso è stanco e vuole tornare a vincere. Ma questo si fa ristrutturando con coerenza, il che porta via tempo. Sarei sorpreso di vedere di nuovo spese pazze, infatti Leonardo lo ha dichiarato più che esplicitamente. Io ancora non mi fido al 100% di Elliott, ma intravedo dei principi di base se non altro sobri e più pratici. Secondo me in dirigenza si stanno sforzando di fare le cose fatte perbene, ricordatevi che siamo sotto tiro da parte della UEFA. Non prendere Savic è da inquadrare in questa logica, probabilmente stanno prendendo giocatori in modo che possano portare valore aggiunto e senza farli pesare eccessivamente in futuro. Se dovessero poi rivelarsi dei flop, ritorniamo al punto di partenza, non sono serviti a niente gli esempi di Montolivo e compagnia? E' dura, ma dobbiamo accettare la situazione, non c'entra niente il sognare, siamo in questo momento ancora un cantiere a cielo aperto. Si può sognare, ma solo riguardo alle prestazioni della squadra. Le prestazioni della società sono già da Champions League.



Quindi per te l'acquisto in passato di Montolivo è paragonabile all'acquisto (se ci fosse) di Savic?


----------



## Pampu7 (9 Agosto 2018)

A me par strano che Leo e Paolo facciano affidamento sul centrocampo che abbiamo ora Kessie Biglia Bonaventura.Lo sanno anche i muri che il centrocampo è fondamentale e ad oggi hai una mummia in mezzo al campo e bonaventura che non ha la velocità di testa per poter essere un bel centrocampista.Bakayoko è la fotocopia di Kessie, giocatore muscolare, a noi invece mancano i piedi e la velocità di cervello.E' anche vero che ci sono delle regole da rispettare ma ci vorrebbe un centrocampo del tipo Kessie Paredes Milinkovic Savic


----------



## gabri65 (9 Agosto 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Quindi per te l'acquisto in passato di Montolivo è paragonabile all'acquisto (se ci fosse) di Savic?



Non lo sto paragonando, il mio era un discorso più generale. Premesso che può darsi sia adesso finanziariamente impossibile prendere Savic, l'acquisto è intrinsecamente pericoloso. Pericoloso per noi, non per altri. Come già detto, non siamo conciati bene con tutto ciò che dobbiamo fare. Io ritengo logico, da un punto di vista societario, tenere un profilo basso e cercare in primis di estirpare dalla squadra pesi morti che portano via risorse enormi. E inoltre di sistemare le cose a livello di gestione di rosa dei giocatori. Poi ovviamente si cerca di puntellare la squadra. Sono d'accordo che Savic sembra un giocatore fantastico, ma puntare tutto su di lui potrebbe precluderti altre manovre, anche in futuro. L'esempio di Montolivo era da intendersi in tal senso. Un giocatore che non dà valore ma che comunque ti è pesato e ti pesa non so per quanti milioni. Quindi bisogna stare attenti, e se Savic ti fa svenare, e si rivela alla fine non un granché, e poi ti impedisce di fare acquisti in futuro? E' un gran bel rischio, noi tifosi la facciamo facile. Se mi vuoi passare la metafora, adesso il Milan è come una rete idrica che perde acqua da tutte le parti, e l'acqua costa. Non ti sembra sia almeno di buon senso cercare di riparare le falle, invece di continuare a pompare liquido dentro i tubi all'impazzata? Poi quando non hai più soldi per comprare l'acqua la situazione diventa dura.


----------



## Djici (9 Agosto 2018)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> E come lo chiami tu? Non puoi comprare Neymar, lo compra il Qatar. Non puoi comprare Mbappe, prestito con riscatto se il PSG non retrocede (Rotfl). Giocatori che si autopagano le clausole, plusvalenze gonfiate...E mi venite a dire che questa buffonata di ffp non è aggirabile?



Concordo.
Il FPF e aggirabile in piu modi.
Pero dipende sempre dal fatto che la proprieta voglia spendere o meno... e pure qui concordo con te, Elliott e libero di spendere poco o tanto.

Dispiacerebbe comunque perche devono spendere molto subito e meno dopo.
Per dire, sarebbe meglio spenderne 200 oggi e poi 50 l'anno prossimo e 50 l'anno dopo piutosto che 100 ogni anno per 3 anni.
I totale speso e uguale, ma tornando gia l'anno prossimo in CL, i ricavvi sono molto differenti.


----------



## 13Wilt (9 Agosto 2018)

sion ha scritto:


> Insider di Twitter che prenderanno cantonate fortissime quando finirà questa farsa



Beh, considerando quello che è successo fino ad ora in realtà le cantonate le han prese i giornali che non ne hanno azzeccata mezza, il punteggio sta decisamente a favore del (o degli) insider di twitter


----------



## EmmePi (9 Agosto 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non lo sto paragonando, il mio era un discorso più generale. Premesso che può darsi sia adesso finanziariamente impossibile prendere Savic, l'acquisto è intrinsecamente pericoloso. Pericoloso per noi, non per altri. Come già detto, non siamo conciati bene con tutto ciò che dobbiamo fare. Io ritengo logico, da un punto di vista societario, tenere un profilo basso e cercare in primis di estirpare dalla squadra pesi morti che portano via risorse enormi. E inoltre di sistemare le cose a livello di gestione di rosa dei giocatori. Poi ovviamente si cerca di puntellare la squadra. Sono d'accordo che Savic sembra un giocatore fantastico, ma puntare tutto su di lui potrebbe precluderti altre manovre, anche in futuro. L'esempio di Montolivo era da intendersi in tal senso. Un giocatore che non dà valore ma che comunque ti è pesato e ti pesa non so per quanti milioni. Quindi bisogna stare attenti, e se Savic ti fa svenare, e si rivela alla fine non un granché, e poi ti impedisce di fare acquisti in futuro? E' un gran bel rischio, noi tifosi la facciamo facile. Se mi vuoi passare la metafora, adesso il Milan è come una rete idrica che perde acqua da tutte le parti, e l'acqua costa. Non ti sembra sia almeno di buon senso cercare di riparare le falle, invece di continuare a pompare liquido dentro i tubi all'impazzata? Poi quando non hai più soldi per comprare l'acqua la situazione diventa dura.



Il problema è che tu come tanti altri che leggo sul forum sono rimasti traumatizzati dall'esclusione dalle coppe.
Premesso che l'Uefa neppure aveva le "pezze d'appoggio" per tale provvedimento, il fatto è che continuate a non vedere la situazione attuale del Milan...
Magari lo scorso anno spendendo 230 milioni non ti facevi il problema, e la società Milan era un fantasma con non 1.000 ma 10.000 dubbi!

Oggi la società è in mano ad un fondo che fattura *TRENTASETTEMILAMILIARDI *di euro, probabilmente neppure lo sceicco del PSG, se non avesse alle spalle lo stato, avrebbe tanta disponibilità. Ovvio che i 37mila miliardi non sono patrimonio personale, ma è anche vero che ora il Milan è un asset di quel fondo da far rendere al meglio... e forse anche il giocattolino dei Singer (chi lo sa)

Le alternative sono due: o ti accontenti di giocare una partitella a poker tra amici per passare le vacanze di Natale in compagnia. Oppure hai voglia di andare al casinò e sederti al tavolo importante dove trovi capitani d'industria, aristocratici ecc. e allora li non puoi aprire la mano coi 100 euro.... ma devi puntare come e quanto gli altri.

C'era anche una terza possibilità per Elliot ed era di venderlo subito, visto che 3 compratori erano alle porte, guadagnandoci gli interessi che aveva concordato coi cinesi, o addirittura anche di più. Ma questa terza ipotesi non l'ha presa in considerazione


----------



## gabri65 (9 Agosto 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Il problema è che tu come tanti altri che leggo sul forum sono rimasti traumatizzati dall'esclusione dalle coppe.
> Premesso che l'Uefa neppure aveva le "pezze d'appoggio" per tale provvedimento, il fatto è che continuate a non vedere la situazione attuale del Milan...
> Magari lo scorso anno spendendo 230 milioni non ti facevi il problema, e la società Milan era un fantasma con non 1.000 ma 10.000 dubbi!
> 
> ...



1) Non sono rimasto traumatizzato, non so come fai a poterlo dire. Anzi, io ero quasi convinto che ci schiantassero fuori nonostante Elliott, figurati, quindi sono più che contento per come è andata, sempre che risulti alla fine totalmente positivo per noi.
2) Che Elliott abbia 37mila, oppure 37 oppure 0 miliardi di euro non conta assolutamente niente. E' consentito acquistare a vanvera, in barba a paletti, controlli UEFA e a seconda della disponibilità economica del proprietario? Perché se è così mi sono perso qualcosa. Elliott ha tutti quei fondi forse proprio perché è stata oculata nella gestione a lungo termine. Non va d'accordo con il vincere subito, certo.
3) Elliott si siede al tavolo per giocare a poker, e lo fa con ragionevolezza, di nuovo. Codesto atteggiamento mi sembra sia stato proprio quello usato dal duo malefico dei tempi del cinese, con campagne acquisti da 250M. Sai come è finita? Hai perso di brutto, e le conseguenze si stanno vedendo (e si continueranno a vedere, ahimé, anche in futuro). Adesso forse è meglio azzardare con più cautela.


----------



## nik10jb (9 Agosto 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Il problema è che tu come tanti altri che leggo sul forum sono rimasti traumatizzati dall'esclusione dalle coppe.
> Premesso che l'Uefa neppure aveva le "pezze d'appoggio" per tale provvedimento, il fatto è che continuate a non vedere la situazione attuale del Milan...
> Magari lo scorso anno spendendo 230 milioni non ti facevi il problema, e la società Milan era un fantasma con non 1.000 ma 10.000 dubbi!
> 
> ...



Con tretasettemilamiliardi di euro avremmo preso Savic a 250 milioni di euro e messo a fare il giardiniere data l'immensa disponibilità di denaro  Se diciamo 37 miliardi allora come ordine di grandezza ci siamo


----------



## EmmePi (9 Agosto 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> 1) Non sono rimasto traumatizzato, non so come fai a poterlo dire. Anzi, io ero quasi convinto che ci schiantassero fuori nonostante Elliott, figurati, quindi sono più che contento per come è andata, sempre che risulti alla fine totalmente positivo per noi.
> 2) Che Elliott abbia 37mila, oppure 37 oppure 0 miliardi di euro non conta assolutamente niente. E' consentito acquistare a vanvera, in barba a paletti, controlli UEFA e a seconda della disponibilità economica del proprietario? Perché se è così mi sono perso qualcosa. Elliott ha tutti quei fondi forse proprio perché è stata oculata nella gestione a lungo termine. Non va d'accordo con il vincere subito, certo.
> 3) Elliott si siede al tavolo per giocare a poker, e lo fa con ragionevolezza, di nuovo. Codesto atteggiamento mi sembra sia stato proprio quello usato dal duo malefico dei tempi del cinese, con campagne acquisti da 250M. Sai come è finita? Hai perso di brutto, e le conseguenze si stanno vedendo (e si continueranno a vedere, ahimé, anche in futuro). Adesso forse è meglio azzardare con più cautela.



Ora sii sincero (giurin giurello)

Al punto 1 quando Berlusconi prese il Milan e spese una montagna di miliardi (all'epoca c'era la lira) hai fatto le stesse critiche? Le hai fatte anche lo scorso anno coi 230 milioni spesi?

Al punto 2 hai visto quanto tengono in considerazione le grandi squadre europee il FPF? PSG coi trucchetti, Real che è indebitato con le banche fino al collo, Alcune inglesi, e perfino l'Inda che fa trucchetti di plusvalenze di giovani sconosciuti... Solo il Milan dovrebbe rispettare una regola che è inattesa e con poco senso?

Al punto 3 ti ho in sostanza già risposto prima, Elliot poteva rivendere subito guadagnandoci un bel pò, ha dichiarato di voler riportare il Milan in champions e tra le grandi in breve tempo, SOLDI ne ha a palate e dovrebbe puntare 100 euro perchè la Uefa ti ha fatto lo scorso anno BU BUUUU?

Ma daiiiii


----------



## Davidoff (9 Agosto 2018)

Ad oggi abbiamo un centrocampo da metà classifica ed esterni lenti, per non parlare della panchina che è una tragedia. Purtroppo abbiamo capito che la coperta è corta e non si può spendere, ma in questo modo non risalirai mai. Senza investimenti devi sperare di beccare il nuovo Savic, il nuovo Di Maria, il nuovo Marcelo, che per di più ci servirebbero a botte di 2-3 per sessione di mercato...auguri. Noi dopo Pato non ne abbiamo trovato più nemmeno uno così e pensare di cominciare a farlo con continuità ora lo vedo difficile. Nel frattempo le altre continuano a fare la Champions, aumentare appeal e ricavi, specialmente Roma e Inter. L'unica speranza è un crollo del Napoli, mentre non metterei fuori dalle contender nemmeno la Lazio.


----------



## Rambo cica (9 Agosto 2018)

Ragazzi
Vi state facendo troppe seghe mentali in questo topic

1) se vogliamo fare il salto di qualitá ci sevono solo giocatori veri di mezzecalzette ne siamo piene e Leo&paolo lo sanno
2) arriverà almeno un top uno sicuramente via psg e sms lotito permettendo ma ragionare con la testa di lotito è quasi impossibile
3) se non arriverà niente o poco con i saldi di fine stagione, partiremo cosi (anche se sicuramente qualcosa arriverà) caccia grossa agli scontenti di gennaio, gente che trova poco posto nei top club ce ne sono a iosa

Ultimo una mia considerazione 
Da 8 anni arriviamo anni luce dalle prime però siamo sempre in vetta come monte ingaggi
Siamo pieni di mezzigiocatori che non riusciamo a vendere
Ma basta che vengano al milan il loro ingaggio triplica di colpo
Bah


----------



## davoreb (9 Agosto 2018)

Qua abbiamo già fatto il funerale alla squadra.

Suso è diventato un giocatore inutile, Biglia è un incontrista scarso, Kessie è un fisicato dai piedi quadrati.

Vorrei ricordare che l'anno scorso ad un certo punto dopo l'inizio horror sembrava che ci giocassimo il quarto posto.

Donnarumma ha avuto un estate tranquilla finalmente e se cala abbiamo un secondo portiere affidabile e che è noto per dare stabilità allo spogliatoio.

Calhanoglu si è ambientato (è arrivato da noi che era fermo da 6 mesi).

Abbiamo acquistato quello che fino a 3 mesi fa era nella discussione di prima punta più forte al mondo.

Inoltre abbiamo una proprietà, un presidente ed una società.

La rosa ha ancora qualche problema ma non siamo certo scarsi e credo molto nella nuova società.


----------



## EmmePi (9 Agosto 2018)

nik10jb ha scritto:


> Con tretasettemilamiliardi di euro avremmo preso Savic a 250 milioni di euro e messo a fare il giardiniere data l'immensa disponibilità di denaro  Se diciamo 37 miliardi allora come ordine di grandezza ci siamo



Il gruppo Elliot vale più della FCA


----------



## marcokaka (9 Agosto 2018)

Non capisco il topic. Rispetto a quello che il milan puó fare quest'anno (per i vincoli imposti dall'uefa) abbiamo giá fatto tantissimo. Saró deluso magari il prossim anno, quando magari si potrá spendere, nel caso in cui non si facesse una campagna acquisti all'altezza.


----------



## __king george__ (9 Agosto 2018)

siamo praticamente la stessa squadra dell'anno scorso come rosa ma con un Higuain in più (non è pochissimo)...per il resto diciamo che Caldara equivale Bonucci (speriamo)...quindi c'è poco da aspettarsi grandi cose direi….


----------



## James45 (9 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> a me basta che arrivi Zaza



Il solito ottimista


----------



## MasterGorgo (9 Agosto 2018)

13Wilt ha scritto:


> Beh, considerando quello che è successo fino ad ora in realtà le cantonate le han prese i giornali che non ne hanno azzeccata mezza, il punteggio sta decisamente a favore del (o degli) insider di twitter



Alcuni insider su twitter sono molto ben informati su tutto ma il calciomercato é davvero selettivo.
Il problema sono le fonti, ovvero se a loro viene detta una cavolata loro la riportano. Per loro é vera, si fidano.

Sul percorso finanziario é stato diverso alcuni avevano già chiara la situazone in quanto esperti in materia non per sentito dire poi con Lotito di mezzo fidarsi di un insider su SMS é dura.

Io penso che il milan abbia fatto veramente un' offerta ed ora deve attendere di vedere le altre.
Poi si potrà chiudere come deciso, rilanciare o passare.


----------



## LukeLike (9 Agosto 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> siamo praticamente la stessa squadra dell'anno scorso come rosa ma con un Higuain in più (non è pochissimo)...per il resto diciamo che Caldara equivale Bonucci (speriamo)...quindi c'è poco da aspettarsi grandi cose direi….



Scusa, ma cos'è che ci è mancato l'anno scorso per arrivare a competere per il quarto posto? Un bomber da almeno 20 goal. Ricordo che siamo arrivati a -8 dal quarto posto, pur con tutte le difficoltà della gestione montelliana, non a -20. 8 punti che abbiamo perso tra Benevento e Verona. 

Abbiamo colmato la lacuna più grossa che avevamo. Certo, mi dirai che anche le altre si sono rinforzate, ma COME si sono rinforzate? A me solo l'Inter sembra abbia fatto un mercato da Champions. La Roma ha preso tanti giovani di belle speranze, ma cosa sappiamo di quanto renderanno? Inoltre ha ceduto Allisson e Nainggolan. Il Napoli ha fatto un mercato sciagurato che più sciagurato non si può fino ad oggi. 

Ci sono tante variabili da considerare. Ma io il quarto posto quest'anno me lo aspetto. Fosse anche solo con questa rosa attuale.


----------



## 7vinte (9 Agosto 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> siamo praticamente la stessa squadra dell'anno scorso come rosa ma con un Higuain in più (non è pochissimo)...per il resto diciamo che Caldara equivale Bonucci (speriamo)...quindi c'è poco da aspettarsi grandi cose direi….



Con un higuain lo scorso anno eravamo in CL


----------



## LukeLike (9 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Con un higuain lo scorso anno eravamo in CL



Ma infatti pare che anno scorso siamo arrivati a -20 dal quarto posto. Siamo arrivati a -8, pur con notevole ritardo a causa della sciagurata gestione montelliana. A parte l'Inter, nessuna di quelle che lotta per un posto in Champions si è notevolmente rinforzata, anzi, la Roma ha ceduto Alisson e Nainggolan e li ha rimpiazzati con tante scommesse, il Napoli ha comprato tanto per comprare. Paradossalmente, siamo gli unici che si sono rinforzati davvero con Higuain.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Agosto 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Ora sii sincero (giurin giurello)
> 
> Al punto 1 quando Berlusconi prese il Milan e spese una montagna di miliardi (all'epoca c'era la lira) hai fatto le stesse critiche? Le hai fatte anche lo scorso anno coi 230 milioni spesi?
> 
> ...



Ma certo che cercherò di essere sincero, figurati, altrimenti non mi ci metto nemmeno a discutere.

Certo che no, non ho fatto le stesse critiche, né ai tempi di Berlusconi né ai tempi del cinese. Ero contentissimo. Ma purtroppo quei tempi sono passati. Adesso non si può più fare così. Io non sono un esperto di finanza, ma comprendo che risulta difficile ripetere quegli exploit. Stiamo adesso parlando di cifre da capogiro anche per un singolo giocatore, spendere 120M per un calciatore adesso la vedo dura per chiunque, anche per uno sceicco. Buttare i soldi anche se ne hai tanti credo non faccia piacere a nessuno. Per quanto riguarda gli acquisti della scorsa stagione, ero di nuovo contento, ma col senno di poi, si sono rivelati non solo sostanzialmente un flop, ma addirittura deleteri (vedi Kalinic). Quindi adesso stare più "tranquilli" è un atteggiamento che condivido.

Il discorso di altre squadre che aggirano il FFP, che ti posso dire, nuovamente non sono un esperto, è possibile che riescano a farlo. Il nostro problema è che siamo già "ammoniti" e sotto tiro. Semplicemente, approvo la linea di Elliott di tenere una situazione contabile non troppo "fuori dalle righe". Tutto lì. Ovviamente non mi va bene che le altre squadre facciano trucchetti; il punto è che forse il meccanismo FFP sia ancora da mettere a punto, al netto della malafede e di vari giochetti politici. Questo rimane da auspicare. Noi, con la vecchia gestione, abbiamo toppato al momento sbagliato e in maniera troppo roboante.

Per il punto 3, a questo non so risponderti in maniera convincente. Ho già scritto anche in altri thread che mi fiderò completamente di Elliott solo a posteriori. Non mi piace il fatto che sia un fondo, preferirei un proprietario (ricco) che nutre sana passione per il Milan. Non so quali sono le intenzioni future, per il momento sono soddisfatto che siamo fuori dall'incubo post-berluzconiano, il cinese e il duo Fax-Max. Sono ritornati Leo e Maldini, è stato preso Higuain. Non male, non è ancora sufficiente, ma ci vuole pazienza.

In buona sintesi, mi trovo semplicemente in linea con quanto stanno facendo, e ripeto, credo (spero) che la dirigenza si stia sforzando di fare il massimo. Non credo sia onesto intellettualemnte pretendere che vengano fatti acquisti eclatatanti quando ancora la società deve avere un assetto stabile ad alto livello. Higuain ci ha forse illuso, ma secondo me è stato solamente un'occasione momentanea. Comprendo che i tifosi come te vogliano vincere qualcosa da subito, ma purtroppo per ora non si può fare. Ricordiamoci che non possiamo essere nella testa della dirigenza, non sappiamo con sicurezza quali siano i limiti di spesa (forzati e non), i bilanci da rispettare (forzati e non), e soprattutto ricordiamoci che un piano a lungo termine, in caso, è difficile da intravedere nell'immediato.


----------



## vota DC (9 Agosto 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> siamo praticamente la stessa squadra dell'anno scorso come rosa ma con un Higuain in più (non è pochissimo)...per il resto diciamo che Caldara equivale Bonucci (speriamo)...quindi c'è poco da aspettarsi grandi cose direi….



Però abbiamo perso punti per allenatore che sclerava, allenatore che doveva ingranare e infine la mancanza di libertà dell'allenatore che è stato COSTRETTO a impiegare Kalinic perché la dirigenza aveva bisogno di rivenderlo, ha fatto spezzoni assurdi annullando ogni nostra rimonta, nel caso del ritorno dell'Udinese facendo proprio perdere 2 punti.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (9 Agosto 2018)

sion ha scritto:


> Insider di Twitter che prenderanno cantonate fortissime quando finirà questa farsa



Comunque l'insider di Twitter in questione è lo stesso che, quando Sky e compagnia dicevano che Maldini era lontano, che Fassone e Mirabelli sarebbero rimasti ecc, diceva l'esatto opposto.


----------



## markjordan (9 Agosto 2018)

un mese fa eravamo morti
ma che volete ?


----------



## EmmePi (9 Agosto 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma certo che cercherò di essere sincero, figurati, altrimenti non mi ci metto nemmeno a discutere.
> 
> Certo che no, non ho fatto le stesse critiche, né ai tempi di Berlusconi né ai tempi del cinese. Ero contentissimo. Ma purtroppo quei tempi sono passati. Adesso non si può più fare così. Io non sono un esperto di finanza, ma comprendo che risulta difficile ripetere quegli exploit. Stiamo adesso parlando di cifre da capogiro anche per un singolo giocatore, spendere 120M per un calciatore adesso la vedo dura per chiunque, anche per uno sceicco. Buttare i soldi anche se ne hai tanti credo non faccia piacere a nessuno. Per quanto riguarda gli acquisti della scorsa stagione, ero di nuovo contento, ma col senno di poi, si sono rivelati non solo sostanzialmente un flop, ma addirittura deleteri (vedi Kalinic). Quindi adesso stare più "tranquilli" è un atteggiamento che condivido.
> 
> ...



Quello per cui mi sento tranquillo rispetto agli anni scorsi è che ora abbiamo le spalle coperte. Il problema è che se non investi oggi per entrare in champions, sarà molto più difficile nei prossimi anni, in primis perchè un anno come questo non ricapita con le grandi d'europa praticamente ferme, secondo perchè il divario di entrate con le altre aumenterà e loro potranno più facilmente di noi rinforsarsi coi soldi della champions mentre noi saremo al punto di oggi e con i prezzi cha magari saranno ancora più cari e giocatori più appetiti da altri e poco vogliosi di venire in un Milan ancora fuori dalla champions... perchè c'è poco da illudersi, tra le prime 4 non ci si arriva con questa squadra!!!


----------



## Aron (9 Agosto 2018)

James45 ha scritto:


> Il solito ottimista



Guarda che io per questo mercato sono molto ottimista 



Higuain è solo l'inizio


----------



## alcyppa (9 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Guarda che io per questo mercato sono molto ottimista
> 
> 
> 
> Higuain è solo l'inizio



Io più per il prossimo se niente niente ci daranno il VA.


----------



## Beppe85 (9 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ci sono due problemi, ad oggi 9 agosto. Che sono gli stessi dell'anno scorso. Dicono, giustamente, che l'ingresso in Champions sia un obiettivo prioritario per rilanciarsi ma:
> 
> 1) Non abbiamo un undici che possa garantire l'ingresso in Champions
> 
> ...



Due? Se il Napoli stecca ( stessa squadra dell anno scorso che nn si è rafforzata) o se l inter stecca (l anno scorso non aveva le coppe), il quarto posto è raggiungibile, basta star davanti alla lazio... che ha perso de vrij e che nn si è senz altro rafforzata con l acquisto di acerbi!! Noi abbiamo un pipita in più... e rispetto all anno scorso nn facciamo i preliminari di el.
Non saremo favoriti ma... giochiamocela!


----------



## Aron (9 Agosto 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Io più per il prossimo se niente niente ci daranno il VA.



Elliott poteva fare un mercato di basso profilo e low-cost, se non addirittura smantellare la squadra. 

Gli arrivi di Leonardo e Maldini in società e di Higuain in squadra, indicano invece che la strada intrapresa è quella degli investimenti immediati (pur con qualche magheggio per il FPF).


----------



## alcyppa (9 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Elliott poteva fare un mercato di basso profilo e low-cost, se non addirittura smantellare la squadra.
> 
> Gli arrivi di Leonardo e Maldini in società e di Higuain in squadra, indicano invece che la strada intrapresa è quella degli investimenti immediati (pur con qualche magheggio per il FPF).



Ah ma secondo me qualcosa di non male lo faremo in questo eh.

Solo che se ci dev'essere qualche grosso botto me lo aspetto il prossimo mercato.


----------



## Goro (9 Agosto 2018)

folletto ha scritto:


> Dopo l'affare Bonucci - Higuain, Caldara e le voci sulla mezzala, l'esterno d'attacco e soprattutto su Milinkovic abbiamo iniziato a volare alti con la fantasia (io per primo) ma dobbiamo scendere a quote più basse per non farci troppo male quando torniamo a terra.
> Le uniche certezze sono queste: fino a poco fa c'era un'armata brancaleone capeggiata dal "virtuale" Li e la UEFA ci aveva escluso dalla EL. Poi sono arrivati i Singer, siamo di nuovo in EL, abbiamo (grazie anche alle necessità della Rube) fatto un buon affare di mercato e finalmente abbiamo un signor centravanti.
> Da quel punto però abbiamo iniziato un pò a delirare pensando che Leonardo potesse fare miracoli ma i Singer non hanno la minima intenzione di abbattere i paletti imposti dalla UEFA e quindi non ci sono soldi da spendere oltre a parte di quelli ottenuti con le cessioni. Quindi stiamo calmi, non possiamo tornare subito competitivi ad alti livelli, ci vuole tempo e programmazione. Magari la dirigenza riuscirà a fare una qualche magata, ma dobbiamo metterci in testa che oggi non possiamo competere con gobbi, cugini, Roma e Napoli, al limite con un pò di fortuna e tanto lavoro possiamo (ma è difficile) fare un campionato tipo quello scorso della Lazio ma è difficile.
> 
> Stiamo calmi (e lo dico anche a me stesso). Non ci sono grosse somme da investire e la dirigenza non ha bacchette magiche....ahimè, dobbiamo rassegnarci ma pensare anche che ora abbiamo una società seria (e non è poco)



Ci voleva questo topic, bene! Anche se questa volta "illusi" non è da intendere in senso negativo perchè ne abbiamo avuto motivo dopo Higuain, però gli ultimi sviluppi portano alla cautela e ci teniamo quest'ultima


----------



## Andrea89 (9 Agosto 2018)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Due? Se il Napoli stecca ( stessa squadra dell anno scorso che nn si è rafforzata) o se l inter stecca (l anno scorso non aveva le coppe), il quarto posto è raggiungibile, basta star davanti alla lazio... che ha perso de vrij e che nn si è senz altro rafforzata con l acquisto di acerbi!! Noi abbiamo un pipita in più... e rispetto all anno scorso nn facciamo i preliminari di el.
> Non saremo favoriti ma... giochiamocela!



Ma infatti ce la giochiamo.
Senza l'handicap dovuto a Montella avremmo fatto una buona stagione. Ringhio ha dovuto fare una preparazione fisica tra fine novembre/inizio dicembre visto che a luglio era saltata. E non bisogna dimenticare che spesso e volentieri il nostro miglior attaccante faceva panchina per tentare di valorizzare gli altri due, Kalinic soprattutto. O che Calhanoglu per un motivo e per l'altro si è svegliato tardi, rivelandosi una pedina fondamentale. Ora abbiamo un Higuain in più, che oltre ad assicurare una certa quantità di gol ha un peso positivo anche dal punto di vista psicologico. Mancherà Bonucci, ma solo a tratti ha fatto vedere il giocatore che è. Poi, magari, per una volta le cose ci gireranno bene, l'Inter la scorsa stagione è arrivata quarta grazie ad una discreta serie di circostanze fortunate, tipo le varie decisioni sbagliate prese dal VAR ai danni della Lazio.


----------



## Serginho (9 Agosto 2018)

Wow che sorpresa, i deliri di onnipotenza non erano nemmeno quotati dopo l'acquisto di Higuain


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Agosto 2018)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti ce la giochiamo.
> Senza l'handicap dovuto a Montella avremmo fatto una buona stagione. Ringhio ha dovuto fare una preparazione fisica tra fine novembre/inizio dicembre visto che a luglio era saltata. E non bisogna dimenticare che spesso e volentieri il nostro miglior attaccante faceva panchina per tentare di valorizzare gli altri due, Kalinic soprattutto. O che Calhanoglu per un motivo e per l'altro si è svegliato tardi, rivelandosi una pedina fondamentale. Ora abbiamo un Higuain in più, che oltre ad assicurare una certa quantità di gol ha un peso positivo anche dal punto di vista psicologico. Mancherà Bonucci, ma solo a tratti ha fatto vedere il giocatore che è. Poi, magari, per una volta le cose ci gireranno bene, l'Inter la scorsa stagione è arrivata quarta grazie ad una discreta serie di circostanze fortunate, tipo le varie decisioni sbagliate prese dal VAR ai danni della Lazio.



Se non dobbiamo illuderci per acquisti di chissachi, giustamente, bene non illudersi nemmeno che lotteremo in modo serio per il quarto posto, perchè il gap con le avversarie c'è come ha dimostrato il campo l'anno scorso e il solo Higuain non è sufficiente per colmarlo.


----------



## Andrea89 (9 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se non dobbiamo illuderci per acquisti di chissachi, giustamente, bene non illudersi nemmeno che lotteremo in modo serio per il quarto posto, perchè il gap con le avversarie c'è come ha dimostrato il campo l'anno scorso e il solo Higuain non è sufficiente per colmarlo.


Il discorso è che noi abbiamo giocato con un grave handicap per metà stagione, la mancanza di preparazione atletica. Già solo con quella staremmo parlando di ben altro. 
Questo è il primo anno in cui sono decisamente positivo dopo davvero tanto tempo. Anche all'inizio della scorsa stagione, quando sembrava che la qualificazione in champions fosse pura formalità, avevo dubbi. Oggi no. 
Io poi parlo per me e non mi illudo. Ce la giochiamo, semplicemente. Con più tranquillità rispetto ad una stagione fa, con meno proclami e maggiori certezze.


----------



## LukeLike (9 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se non dobbiamo illuderci per acquisti di chissachi, giustamente, bene non illudersi nemmeno che lotteremo in modo serio per il quarto posto, perchè* il gap con le avversarie c'è come ha dimostrato il campo l'anno scorso * e il solo Higuain non è sufficiente per colmarlo.



Falso.

Scontri diretti con concorrenti per la Champions da quando c'è Gattuso:
Milan-Napoli 0-0
Milan-Inter 0-0
Milan-Lazio 2-1
Roma-Milan 0-2

Punti di distacco dal quarto posto: 8

Se facevi il tuo dovere con Benevento e Verona eri in Champions.

Cosa è mancato? Un bomber da almeno 20 goal.

Lo abbiamo preso? Sì.


----------



## mark (9 Agosto 2018)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Falso.
> 
> Scontri diretti con concorrenti per la Champions da quando c'è Gattuso:
> Milan-Napoli 0-0
> ...



Peccato che anche le altre squadre si sono rinforzate, l'anno scorso con questa squadra probabilmente arrivavi in champions, quest'anno devi sperare in un mezzo miracolo se le cose stanno così..


----------



## Beppe85 (9 Agosto 2018)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Falso.
> 
> Scontri diretti con concorrenti per la Champions da quando c'è Gattuso:
> Milan-Napoli 0-0
> ...



Lol... 
Forse un po' troppo semplicistico come ragionamento ma... anche io come te ho speranze.
Soprattutto spero che Leo e Elliott se verso fine dicembre ce la stiamo giocando, abbiano la lungimiranza di comprarci uno o due innesti nuovi, come fece l inter l anno scorso con rafinha. Per me una società seria lo farebbe e in quel caso sarebbe anche disposta a superare qualche paletto del ffp


----------



## Beppe85 (9 Agosto 2018)

mark ha scritto:


> Peccato che anche le altre squadre si sono rinforzate, l'anno scorso con questa squadra probabilmente arrivavi in champions, quest'anno devi sperare in un mezzo miracolo se le cose stanno così..



No beh... il napoli è lo stesso, la lazio è peggio... l inter ha la champions...


----------



## mark (9 Agosto 2018)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> No beh... il napoli è lo stesso, la lazio è peggio... l inter ha la champions...



Il Napoli è lo stesso, ma ci è arrivato 27 punti avanti; ora sicuramente non rifarà 91 punti ma dubito scenda sotto i 75/80.. L'inter ha si la champions, ma sta facendo una campagna acquisti incredibile e il distacco con noi è aumentato a dismisura. La Lazio è comunque un outsider che in questo momento, a mio parere, ha le nostre stesse probabilità di arrivare fra le prime 4; ergo o prendiamo almeno un mezzala forte o un esterno forte, oppure dobbiamo sperare nella stagione quasi perfetta..


----------



## LukeLike (9 Agosto 2018)

mark ha scritto:


> Peccato che anche le altre squadre si sono rinforzate, l'anno scorso con questa squadra probabilmente arrivavi in champions, quest'anno devi sperare in un mezzo miracolo se le cose stanno così..



Sfatiamo quest'altro mito: 

Acquisti Roma: Coric, Pastore, Kluivert, Santon, Mirante, Marcano, Cristante, Zaniolo, Bianda, Olsen. 
Cessioni Roma: Alisson e Nainggolan.
Valutazioni: Hanno ceduto un portiere che gli ha fruttato almeno 7-8 punti ed il leader tecnico della squadra. Cosa hanno comprato? Mezze calzette e tanti giovani di belle speranze ma che non garantiscono rendimento immediato.

Acquisti Napoli: Younes, Verdi, Fabian Ruiz, Malcuit, Inglese, Meret, Karnezis. 
Cessioni Napoli: Jorginho.
Valutazioni: Hanno ceduto il metronomo della squadra ed hanno comprato tutte mezze tacche, oltre ad aver cambiato allenatore. 

Acquisti Inter: De Vrij, Nainggolan, Lautaro Martinez, Asamoah, Politano.
Cessioni Inter: Santon, Kondogbia, Murillo, Nagatomo, Eder.
Valutazioni: L'Inter si è rinforzata.

Giudizio finale: L'Inter è L'UNICA squadra che davvero si è rinforzata di quelle che puntano alla Champions. Oltre al Milan ovviamente. Smettiamola di piangerci addosso.


----------



## mark (9 Agosto 2018)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Sfatiamo quest'altro mito:
> 
> Acquisti Roma: Coric, Pastore, Kluivert, Santon, Mirante, Marcano, Cristante, Zaniolo, Bianda, Olsen.
> Cessioni Roma: Alisson e Nainggolan.
> ...



Come detto sopra il Napoli si è indebolito sicuramente, ma probabilmente non abbastanza da fare 20 punti in meno rispetto all'anno scorso.. La Roma era un'incognita anche l'anno scorso ed è quella con cui dobbiamo giocarcela insieme alla Lazio.. Fondamentale sarà lo scontro diretto alla terza giornata per capire già come potrà andare la stagione..


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Agosto 2018)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Falso.
> 
> Scontri diretti con concorrenti per la Champions da quando c'è Gattuso:
> Milan-Napoli 0-0
> ...



Direi che è parecchio semplicistico il tuo modo di ragionare 
In verità dopo un grande mese di Gattuso la squadra è letteralmente scoppiata perché le riserve non sono all'altezza e fanno rimpiangere i titolari.
Anche il pareggio nel derby fu bugiardo perché ci dominarono e Icardi sbagliò dei goal incredibili.
Nel complesso di una stagione abbiamo un gap rispetto alle concorrenti, per questo siamo arrivati sesti.

E ripeto, si illude chi crede che il solo Higuain basterà.
Poi certo, magari le concorrenti incappano in stagioni disastrose ma non si può fare affidamento su queste cose.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Agosto 2018)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Sfatiamo quest'altro mito:
> 
> Acquisti Roma: Coric, Pastore, Kluivert, Santon, Mirante, Marcano, Cristante, Zaniolo, Bianda, Olsen.
> Cessioni Roma: Alisson e Nainggolan.
> ...



Pensala come vuoi, anche l'anno scorso ricordo bene le valutazioni, sembrava che il quarto posto fosse obiettivo minimo... Poi sappiamo come è andata.

Ce la giocheremo, perché no, ma sarà un'impresa arrivare quarti perché le concorrenti sono più forti di noi.

Ad oggi naturalmente, meglio lasciare i giudizi alla fine del mercato comunque


----------



## Konrad (9 Agosto 2018)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Sfatiamo quest'altro mito:
> 
> Acquisti Roma: Coric, Pastore, Kluivert, Santon, Mirante, Marcano, Cristante, Zaniolo, Bianda, Olsen.
> Cessioni Roma: Alisson e Nainggolan.
> ...



Secondo me oggi Juve e Inter si giocano lo scudetto. Napoli, Lazio, Roma e Milan gli altri 2 posti CL...con noi sulla carta un pò più indietro per mancanza di un paio di pedine fondamentali e per mancanza di profondità della rosa a livello qualitativo. 
Ho detto oggi però...2/3 acquisti fatti bene potrebbero cambiare molti equilibri. Intanto incassiamo il fatto che dello spessore dei nostri 2 DT potranno giovarsi anche i giocatori in campo e..pure lo stesso Gattuso


----------



## Jino (10 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ci sono due problemi, ad oggi 9 agosto. Che sono gli stessi dell'anno scorso. Dicono, giustamente, che l'ingresso in Champions sia un obiettivo prioritario per rilanciarsi ma:
> 
> 1) Non abbiamo un undici che possa garantire l'ingresso in Champions
> 
> ...



Si, questi sono gli scenari possibili. Poi c'è la terza soluzione, ormai però remotissima, arrivi un pazzo a darci 60 mln per Gigio, con quei soldi risolvi parecchi problemi nei giocatori di movimento.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Agosto 2018)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Sfatiamo quest'altro mito:
> 
> Acquisti Roma: Coric, Pastore, Kluivert, Santon, Mirante, Marcano, Cristante, Zaniolo, Bianda, Olsen.
> Cessioni Roma: Alisson e Nainggolan.
> ...




Ma non é che partissimo alla pari. Partivamo da 27 a 15 punti in meno.
L’unica a cui eravamo vicino era l’Inter s tu stesso hai detto che si é rimforzata (aspettando Modric).

La Roma con Pastore, Olsen e Cristante ha coperto bene le partenze inoltre ha una batteria di giovani sulla rampa di lancio (schick, Under, Karsdorp, coric, Kluivert, Pellegrini) che fa paura.

Napoli parte da +27, ha perso solo Jorginho, recupera Ghoulam nel solo buco che aveva la scorsa stagione. Ha aggiunto tanti profili interessanti (Ruiz, Malcuit,Verdi,Inglese) oltre a quelli giá pronti ai box (Zielinsky, Diawara, Rog, Ounas). Forse ha finalmente Milik al 100%.

La realtá e che partiamo lontani dal quarto posto, peró la palla é rotonda e le partite si devono vincere e le altre un mastino come Gattuso non lo hanno (solo Di Francesco lo vale di quelli davanti). Vedremo, bisogna restare attaccati.
Inoltre non scorderei l’EL. Quest anno possiamo portarla a casa.


----------



## Gunnar67 (10 Agosto 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma non é che partissimo alla pari. Partivamo da 27 a 15 punti in meno.
> L’unica a cui eravamo vicino era l’Inter s tu stesso hai detto che si é rimforzata (aspettando Modric).
> 
> La Roma con Pastore, Olsen e Cristante ha coperto bene le partenze inoltre ha una batteria di giovani sulla rampa di lancio (schick, Under, Karsdorp, coric, Kluivert, Pellegrini) che fa paura.
> ...



Sono d'accordo con le tue premesse, ma poi cambi registro e diventi ottimista sul finale. Sei un po' dissociato o sbaglio? 
L'EL la vincerà una che retrocederà dalla CL, come sempre. Sul campionato non siamo da prime 4 al momento (io considero anche la Lazio molto pericolosa, siamo li). L'unica cosa che mi consola è che il calciomercato non è finito e che in teoria dobbiamo ancora prenderne uno o due...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Agosto 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con le tue premesse, ma poi cambi registro e diventi ottimista sul finale. Sei un po' dissociato o sbaglio?
> L'EL la vincerà una che retrocederà dalla CL, come sempre. Sul campionato non siamo da prime 4 al momento (io considero anche la Lazio molto pericolosa, siamo li). L'unica cosa che mi consola è che il calciomercato non è finito e che in teoria dobbiamo ancora prenderne uno o due...



Non credo che ci qualificheremo alla CL, ma penso che, visto il roster delle nostre avversarie (in particolare il miglioramento di quella “a portata” ovvero l’Inter) e i nostri vincoli si stia facendo il massimo per lottare, in particolare penso che la nostra carta in piú, diversamente da quello che pensano altri, sia Gattuso. Non posso pretendere oltre.
Sulla EL, non é detto che la vinca una retrocessa dall CL perché molte volte scendono senza motivazioni hvedi Napoli) e una squadra tosta puó benissimo infilarsi, non dico che sará probabile, ma al momento tra arrivare davanti all’Inter o vincere l’EL mi sembra piú percorribile la seconda strada.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (10 Agosto 2018)

folletto ha scritto:


> Dopo l'affare Bonucci - Higuain, Caldara e le voci sulla mezzala, l'esterno d'attacco e soprattutto su Milinkovic abbiamo iniziato a volare alti con la fantasia (io per primo) ma dobbiamo scendere a quote più basse per non farci troppo male quando torniamo a terra.
> Le uniche certezze sono queste: fino a poco fa c'era un'armata brancaleone capeggiata dal "virtuale" Li e la UEFA ci aveva escluso dalla EL. Poi sono arrivati i Singer, siamo di nuovo in EL, abbiamo (grazie anche alle necessità della Rube) fatto un buon affare di mercato e finalmente abbiamo un signor centravanti.
> Da quel punto però abbiamo iniziato un pò a delirare pensando che Leonardo potesse fare miracoli ma i Singer non hanno la minima intenzione di abbattere i paletti imposti dalla UEFA e quindi non ci sono soldi da spendere oltre a parte di quelli ottenuti con le cessioni. Quindi stiamo calmi, non possiamo tornare subito competitivi ad alti livelli, ci vuole tempo e programmazione. Magari la dirigenza riuscirà a fare una qualche magata, ma dobbiamo metterci in testa che oggi non possiamo competere con gobbi, cugini, Roma e Napoli, al limite con un pò di fortuna e tanto lavoro possiamo (ma è difficile) fare un campionato tipo quello scorso della Lazio ma è difficile.
> 
> *Stiamo calmi (e lo dico anche a me stesso). Non ci sono grosse somme da investire e la dirigenza non ha bacchette magiche....ahimè, dobbiamo rassegnarci ma pensare anche che ora abbiamo una società seria (e non è poco)*


Personalmente non mi sono mai illuso...anzi...se penso a come era la situazione un mese fa e come è ora più che illuso mi sento un miracolato...

Credo molto in questo progetto...
Lo auspicavo come migliore soluzione possibile al dopo Berlusconi...
Una proprietà solida e la guida tecnico/sportiva affidata a persone che hanno ''assimilato'' la cultura milanista...
Persone che sanno quali sono gli ''ingredienti'' necessari per creare una società/squadra vincente...
Ho già messo in preventivo il fatto che ci vorrà pazienza...il cammino sarà duro e non mancheranno le delusioni e le fasi di sconforto...
Ma sono pronto a sopportare....come scritto in precedenza credo molto in questo nuovo Milan e nel mio piccolo cerchèro di ''metterci la faccia'' e di sostenerlo il più possibile ovviamente cercando di essere il più obbiettivo possibile...

Il traguardo finale sarà rappresentato da una società moderna che sia in grado di autofinanziarsi...e di conseguenza da una squadra che ritornerà ad essere competitiva ai massimi livelli...

Se questo accadrà ne sarò enormemente contento...se invece le cose dovessero andare male pazienza...
Sono conscio del fatto che il mio ''progetto'' si basa più sul sentimento che sulla ragione ma almeno per una volta voglio prendermi la licenza di poter sognare...
Se la realtà mi sarà avversa lascierò spazio alle ''certezze'' più volte invocate dai Fratelli Rossoneri che auspicano stade diverse rispetto alle mie per riportare il Milan in alto...
In ogni caso...il solo averci provato mi renderà per sempre orgoglioso...


----------



## zlatan (10 Agosto 2018)

Solo chi ha pensato anche per un minuto di prendere Savic, allora si é illuso.
Io che ho sempre pensato alla bufala, dico che con Bakacoso è un esterno decente, ce la giochiamo con Napoli Roma e Lazio. Le m... de e i ladri, faranno un altro campionato se davvero arrivano Modric e Keita


----------



## pazzomania (10 Agosto 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Solo chi ha pensato anche per un minuto di prendere Savic, allora si é illuso.
> Io che ho sempre pensato alla bufala, dico che con Bakacoso è un esterno decente, ce la giochiamo con Napoli Roma e Lazio. Le m... de e i ladri, faranno un altro campionato se davvero arrivano Modric e Keita



"Bakacoso" è tutto tranne che esterno se non ho capito male

Savic aspettiamo, probabile ma vediamo

Gobbi e melme facevano a prescindere un campionato a parte, almeno per ora. A noi cambia poco o nulla, PER ORA


----------



## Sotiris (10 Agosto 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma non é che partissimo alla pari. Partivamo da 27 a 15 punti in meno.
> L’unica a cui eravamo vicino era l’Inter s tu stesso hai detto che si é rimforzata (aspettando Modric).
> 
> La Roma con Pastore, Olsen e Cristante ha coperto bene le partenze inoltre ha una batteria di giovani sulla rampa di lancio (schick, Under, Karsdorp, coric, Kluivert, Pellegrini) che fa paura.
> ...



Il Milan non si è rinforzato minimamente.


----------



## DavidGoffin (10 Agosto 2018)

folletto ha scritto:


> Dopo l'affare Bonucci - Higuain, Caldara e le voci sulla mezzala, l'esterno d'attacco e soprattutto su Milinkovic abbiamo iniziato a volare alti con la fantasia (io per primo) ma dobbiamo scendere a quote più basse per non farci troppo male quando torniamo a terra.
> Le uniche certezze sono queste: fino a poco fa c'era un'armata brancaleone capeggiata dal "virtuale" Li e la UEFA ci aveva escluso dalla EL. Poi sono arrivati i Singer, siamo di nuovo in EL, abbiamo (grazie anche alle necessità della Rube) fatto un buon affare di mercato e finalmente abbiamo un signor centravanti.
> Da quel punto però abbiamo iniziato un pò a delirare pensando che Leonardo potesse fare miracoli ma i Singer non hanno la minima intenzione di abbattere i paletti imposti dalla UEFA e quindi non ci sono soldi da spendere oltre a parte di quelli ottenuti con le cessioni. Quindi stiamo calmi, non possiamo tornare subito competitivi ad alti livelli, ci vuole tempo e programmazione. Magari la dirigenza riuscirà a fare una qualche magata, ma dobbiamo metterci in testa che oggi non possiamo competere con gobbi, cugini, Roma e Napoli, al limite con un pò di fortuna e tanto lavoro possiamo (ma è difficile) fare un campionato tipo quello scorso della Lazio ma è difficile.
> 
> Stiamo calmi (e lo dico anche a me stesso). Non ci sono grosse somme da investire e la dirigenza non ha bacchette magiche....ahimè, dobbiamo rassegnarci ma pensare anche che ora abbiamo una società seria (e non è poco)



Bè ma cosa vi aspettavate???
Ricordo che fino 3 mesi fa eravamo coi fantomatici millantatori cinesi che non riuscivi a distinguere e non si sapeva che intenzioni avessero, ci avevano esclusi dalla Uefa e a momenti rischiavamo fallimento!

Ora è arrivato prima Leonardo, poi finalmente dopo anni Maldini, abbiamo preso l'attaccante migliore in Italia fino l'anno scorso e il più promettente difensore italiano e mi pare pure che vi state lamentando?? Sul serio???
E' l'estate migliore degli ultimi 7-8 anni dobbiamo essere già felici così.

L'unico appunto se vendi sia Silva sia Bacca sia Kalinic devono prendere un altro attaccante oltre Higuain e Cutrone, tutto qua.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Agosto 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Il Milan non si è rinforzato minimamente.



Higuain al posto di qualsiasi altro elemento in rosa è un deciso upgrade. Non lo dico io, ma i numeri. Oggettivamente è l'elemento che ha fatto più gol in Italia negli ultimi 5 anni.


----------



## mark (10 Agosto 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Il Milan non si è rinforzato minimamente.



Ci siamo sicuramente rinforzati, ma probabilmente non abbastanza da colmare il gap per il quarto posto; sopratutto considerando che l'allenatore è una mezza incertezza (potrebbe fare benissimo come malissimo).. La speranza di poter fare un buon campionato c'è, ma bisogna essere realisti..


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Agosto 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Il Milan non si è rinforzato minimamente.



Si


----------



## sunburn (10 Agosto 2018)

mark ha scritto:


> Ci siamo sicuramente rinforzati, ma probabilmente non abbastanza da colmare il gap per il quarto posto; sopratutto considerando che l'allenatore è una mezza incertezza (potrebbe fare benissimo come malissimo).. La speranza di poter fare un buon campionato c'è, ma bisogna essere realisti..



Se guardi sulla carta, ogni anno le prima 4 dovrebbero tutte superare gli 80 punti. Alla fine non è mai successo perché gira e gira qualcosa succede sempre. Realisticamente con 74 punti si ha la quasi certezza di andare in Champions. Noi siamo in grado di fare 10 punti in più dell'anno scorso? A mio parere non è una cosa inverosimile. Se facciamo il nostro, saremo almeno in lotta fino alla fine.


----------



## zlatan (10 Agosto 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Il Milan non si è rinforzato minimamente.



Come no dai nn esageriamo
Pipita é un upgrade e l'infame dietro da noi nn si é dimostrato quel signor giocatore che pensavamo per cui Caldara nn sarà un impoverimento
Detto questo abbiamo perso terreno con le melme, ma con Lazio Napoli e Roma ce la giochiamo


----------

